# Cancelling fat passengers?



## Raider

Just got a ping at the local plaza from customer X 4.6 rating. As I pulled up I saw 4 rather large passengers with shopping bags and food bags. It was them because they looked at their phone then at me then their phone then me again. I quickly looked away and drove off, cancelled and do not charge riders. 

We are talking about at least 1000 lbs of combined weight about to enter the car. Just didn't feel like dealing with it. 

My moral compass is really effed up so whatever


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe

Good for you man ... really


----------



## Uber Kraus

They could use the walk!


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe

Uber Kraus said:


> They could use the walk!


I could use the walk


----------



## rob_la

If you're a "passenger of size" and with 3 of your big friends, call an UberXL or UberSUV.

EDIT: Just thought of a funny story with uber. I had a large passenger get into the car, he had to go pick up his keys and then return to his apartment. When we got back to his apartment, he couldn't open the door because the car was now weighted down to the point where it was below the curb. Haha, I chuckled on the inside and then pulled into the driveway so he could get out. He knew what had happened, so embarrassing for him...


----------



## AintWorthIt

I always get excited when I see a girls name pop up. I pulled up to a swanky restaurant here in town one night and was waiting on Veronica. Thinking okay this could be good, gum check, Cologne check, let's do this..... She walks out and she's every bit of 350. I took her back to her hotel but man was it disappointing!


----------



## Raider

AintWorthIt said:


> I always get excited when I see a girls name pop up. I pulled up to a swanky restaurant here in town one night and was waiting on Veronica. Thinking okay this could be good, gum check, Cologne check, let's do this..... She walks out and she's every bit of 350. I took her back to her hotel but man was it disappointing!


Haha same here, when I see "Tiffany, Brittany, Ashley" I'm like oh shit, these Are all names given to ****s. Boom, big fat whale when I show up


----------



## atomix

Raider said:


> Just got a ping at the local plaza from customer X 4.6 rating. As I pulled up I saw 4 rather large passengers with shopping bags and food bags. It was them because they looked at their phone then at me then their phone then me again. I quickly looked away and drove off, cancelled and do not charge riders.
> 
> We are talking about at least 1000 lbs of combined weight about to enter the car. Just didn't feel like dealing with it.
> 
> My moral compass is really effed up so whatever


Omg, man. Driving off was wicked. Please show "wide loads" some love.


----------



## Raider

atomix said:


> Omg, man. Driving off was wicked. Please show "wide loads" some love.


Have you ever been inside an iS350 before? Car is tiny and can hardly fit normies, let alone fatasses. I did feel bad but if I bent a rim who would feel bad for me?


----------



## atomix

Raider said:


> Have you ever been inside an iS350 before? Car is tiny and can hardly fit normies, *let alone fatasses*. I did feel bad but if I *bent a rim* who would feel bad for me?


Oh, boy.


----------



## LasVegasMellowYellow

Airlines used to charge extra for larger passengers and make them buy an extra seat... Doesn't Uber have a weight feature where pax have to stand on their smartphone to weigh themselves to see if they'll fit in a UberX?


----------



## UberXTampa

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...YHADw&tbm=isch&client=safari&ved=0CDAQMygLMAs

Did they look like these ?


----------



## UberLou

In my experience fat people tip and tip well!


----------



## Uber Kraus

UberLou said:


> In my experience fat people tip and tip well!


Now that you mention it...


----------



## Emp9

AintWorthIt said:


> I always get excited when I see a girls name pop up. I pulled up to a swanky restaurant here in town one night and was waiting on Veronica. Thinking okay this could be good, gum check, Cologne check, let's do this..... She walks out and she's every bit of 350. I took her back to her hotel but man was it disappointing!


 you took her back to the hotel anyway? man you must have needed it badly. lol


----------



## groovyguru

I drove four very large folks from Hollyweird to Las Feliz one night. The chick in front of my E350 was so big that her knees were on the dash. The car was bottomed out on the smooth parts of the road. The three in the back had to suck in just to close the doors. Not cool. And never again. I keep my finger hovering over the cancel button these days.


----------



## Raider

groovyguru said:


> I drove four very large folks from Hollyweird to Las Feliz one night. The chick in front of my E350 was so big that her knees were on the dash. The car was bottomed out on the smooth parts of the road. The three in the back had to suck in just to close the doors. Not cool. And never again. I keep my finger hovering over the cancel button these days.


E350...you're doing Uber Black and not X right? Yeah fat people are inconveniences to society


----------



## UberXpert2020

Raider said:


> Just got a ping at the local plaza from customer X 4.6 rating. As I pulled up I saw 4 rather large passengers with shopping bags and food bags. It was them because they looked at their phone then at me then their phone then me again. I quickly looked away and drove off, cancelled and do not charge riders.
> 
> We are talking about at least 1000 lbs of combined weight about to enter the car. Just didn't feel like dealing with it.
> 
> My moral compass is really effed up so whatever


-- I don't wanna say what you did was OK! But I would have done the same thing too. You and I have our FIRST CLASS tickets booked in advance - to hell.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Raider said:


> Just got a ping at the local plaza from customer X 4.6 rating. As I pulled up I saw 4 rather large passengers with shopping bags and food bags. It was them because they looked at their phone then at me then their phone then me again. I quickly looked away and drove off, cancelled and do not charge riders.
> 
> We are talking about at least 1000 lbs of combined weight about to enter the car. Just didn't feel like dealing with it.
> 
> My moral compass is really effed up so whatever


So why didn't just call out to them to book Uberlowloader?


----------



## Sydney Uber

AintWorthIt said:


> I always get excited when I see a girls name pop up. I pulled up to a swanky restaurant here in town one night and was waiting on Veronica. Thinking okay this could be good, gum check, Cologne check, let's do this..... She walks out and she's every bit of 350. I took her back to her hotel but man was it disappointing!


They do know how to use their mouths though!


----------



## Optimus Uber

Some of the things you all talk about make me laugh so hard 

Next time when you pull up tell them to slide the button in the app to flat bed with fork lift


----------



## Uber Kraus

Loading dock style.


----------



## Optimus Uber

Can you please pick up your ride at the loading dock. LMAO!!!


----------



## Hazeces

Raider said:


> Just got a ping at the local plaza from customer X 4.6 rating. As I pulled up I saw 4 rather large passengers with shopping bags and food bags. It was them because they looked at their phone then at me then their phone then me again. I quickly looked away and drove off, cancelled and do not charge riders.
> 
> We are talking about at least 1000 lbs of combined weight about to enter the car. Just didn't feel like dealing with it.
> 
> My moral compass is really effed up so whatever


I'm actually doing the same thing. If I see more than one overweight person, I cancel as well. Sorry, but I'm not messing up my car interior or wheels do to overweight people who are tryig to take advantage of UberX. I had the same issue at the Plaza, and I think I know the ones you're talking about. They keep doing this, it's 4 of them really huge and overweight with lots of bags. My cousin picked them up, and he has a Nissan Murano. He was really pissed at himsef, because at first it was only one standing alone and then she called all the other ones. At that point he didn't know what to say. He told me he helped them with their bags to put in and out and they didn't even tip him. 
Yea, this Uber thing is not going to be for me. as soon as I find another job, good bye.


----------



## Emp9

got a beep from a larry , i pull up to a 350-450lb guy , i asked how many on account that I cant see around you.


----------



## Raider

Oh phew I thought I was the only asshole here. Glad there are other ****** bags on this forum. I will also cancel if I see 4 thugs too.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe

It is a sad sight even with one
They work so hard to get in and out all out of breath and stuff
Smh


----------



## Fauxknight

Being fat isn't a protected status, it's one of the few legit reasons to deny service to someone.


----------



## UberHammer

Fauxknight said:


> Being fat isn't a protected status, it's one of the few legit reasons to deny service to someone.


This is 100% true. Businesses have every right to discriminate customers. Anti-discrimination law only takes away some of the reasons they can discriminate. Any reason not protected by law is perfectly legal, and being fat isn't protected discrimination.


----------



## Hazeces

UberHammer said:


> This is 100% true. Businesses have every right to discriminate customers. Anti-discrimination law only takes away some of the reasons they can discriminate. Any reason not protected by law is perfectly legal, and being fat isn't protected discrimination.


I don't think it's about discrimination. It's more of them trying to take advantage of UberX. If you have a sedan, I want you to try and carry three huge or 4 overweight/obese custumers. That's not good for a car. That is the reason why they have UberXl. The same goes for people who have requested UberX to go the airport and they have like 6 luggages.


----------



## UberHammer

Hazeces said:


> I don't think it's about discrimination. It's more of them trying to take advantage of UberX. If you have a sedan, I want you to try and carry three huge or 4 overweight/obese custumers. That's not good for a car. That is the reason why they have UberXl. The same goes for people who have requested UberX to go the airport and they have like 6 luggages.


When you choose to refuse service, you are discriminating. And it's your right as a business owner to discriminate. Your description above being a good example of why sometimes discrimination is GOOD business sense. A business even has a right to discriminate when it does NOT make good business sense. Anti-discrimination laws don't exist to protect businesses from making dumb decisions for dumb reasons. There are only certain reasons that are protected from the business right to discriminate, such as race, religion, sex, etc.... And even then some of those protected reasons CAN be used to discriminate as long as there is justification. For example, a women's only gym can discriminate against the sex of males because it's justified by women's desire for privacy when engaging in exercise behavior at a business. A sandwich shop however would have a difficult time justifying to a court why it refuses to serve males. Discriminating against fat people won't see the inside of a court room, unless weight becomes a protected class by law.


----------



## Hazeces

UberHammer said:


> When you choose to refuse service, you are discriminating. And it's your right as a business owner to discriminate. Your description above being a good example of why sometimes discrimination is GOOD business sense. A business even has a right to discriminate when it does NOT make good business sense. Anti-discrimination laws don't exist to protect businesses from making dumb decisions for dumb reasons. There are only certain reasons that are protected from the business right to discriminate, such as race, religion, sex, etc.... And even then some of those protected reasons CAN be used to discriminate as long as there is justification. For example, a women's only gym can discriminate against the sex of males because it's justified by women's desire for privacy when engaging in exercise behavior at a business. A sandwich shop however would have a difficult time justifying to a court why it refuses to serve males. Discriminating against fat people won't see the inside of a court room, unless weight becomes a protected class by law.


Well, that certainly was a good argument. Got me there. Lol.


----------



## Fauxknight

UberHammer said:


> Discriminating against fat people won't see the inside of a court room, unless weight becomes a protected class by law.


Basically that's why I brought that up. There are some reasons that you can not use to legally refuse a passenger (race, religion, gender, service animal), but a person's weight is not one of those things.


----------



## Raider

What if it was an Indian that smelled like armpit and feet, and I refused service can he take me to court?


----------



## UberHammer

Raider said:


> What if it was an Indian that smelled like armpit and feet, and I refused service can he take me to court?


If your reason is because the pax smells, you can discriminate for that. If you ever utter the word Indian at all, you will lose. Just the smallest evidence that you had reason that is protected is all it takes to lose.


----------



## Uber Kraus

If you don't want to drive somebody around and don't want to offend them just make up some excuse. I just got a call from so and so and there's an emergency will work fine.


----------



## UberHammer

And by the way, it's illegal to operate a vehicle on the road when the weight of the pax and cargo exceeds the car's published weight limits. That group of 4 with bags would produce this result in a lot of UberX cars.


----------



## Emp9

maybe if you weigh over 300lb they should charge 2 rides , like an airline does.


----------



## D Town

Unless it risk damaging my ride I have no problem taking anyone. True if we have 3 people who make ME look tiny I'm going to cancel. If the person smells like they rolled in something dead I'm going to cancel. If the person is trying to load too much crap in my tiny car I'm going to cancel. Its hardly about the person its about not ruining my means of making a living.


----------



## john djjjoe

D Town said:


> Unless it risk damaging my ride I have no problem taking anyone. True if we have 3 people who make ME look tiny I'm going to cancel. If the person smells like they rolled in something dead I'm going to cancel. If the person is trying to load too much crap in my tiny car I'm going to cancel. Its hardly about the person its about not ruining my means of making a living.


FYI- as ICs you are not obligated to meet provisions of the ADA unless you are the owner of a large fleet (I forget the exact benchmark but a single owner/operator would not be bound).


----------



## SydX

Sydney Uber said:


> They do know how to use their mouths though!


Quoting from experience im assuming lol


----------



## D Town

john djjjoe said:


> FYI- as ICs you are not obligated to meet provisions of the ADA unless you are the owner of a large fleet (I forget the exact benchmark but a single owner/operator would not be bound).


Perhaps not but I'd rather not treat people like sh*t if I can help it.


----------



## Mr. T

I drive a Chevy Equinox so I don't generally have these issues. BUT the time My dad(6'6" 300lbs) and I(6'4" 250lbs) had to drive from Vegas to 29 palms was rather amusing and the bottom of my poor VW Jetta took a beating


----------



## atomix

john djjjoe said:


> FYI- as ICs you are not obligated to meet provisions of the ADA unless you are the owner of a large fleet (I forget the exact benchmark but a single owner/operator would not be bound).


Hey Joe,

good to hear from you again. Your earlier posts opened up my eyes to reality of the Uber world.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy

UberLou said:


> In my experience fat people tip and tip well!


LMAO!


----------



## UberSneak

I agree that we can cancel people for being too heavy, smelly, etc. But wow, the fat shaming/hating in this thread is crazy! I now imagine you are all very fit individuals, or else you're a hypocrite! Lol. And since the majority of people in America are overweight, there may indeed be 1 or 2 hypocrites in here!


----------



## Another Uber Driver

^^^^The authorities and courts have not applied that to Uber, Y-E-T. In Washington, most of the cabs are individually owned. They are affiliated with the companies by contract. Thus, they are independent contractors. The authorities and the courts stopped buying that argument years back. All cab drivers here, be they rental or IC, must comply with the ADA.

It will not be much of a legal leap to apply that to Uber. Considering how much Uber is worth, I am sure that more than one "plaintiff's lawyer" or "trial lawyer" (that last one is false and misleading advertising--the last thing that any of those shysters wants to do is to try a case.) has been reading about Uber's billions and salivating. An ADA claim would be easy for one of those guys.

Yes, I know, Uber is a technology company that connects people who want rides with drivers. It is not a transportation company. Yes, I know. Cab companies are not transportation companies, either. Cab companies here provide services to cab drivers, including connecting cab drivers with people who want cab rides. Too bad that the regulators and courts do not buy that argument.


----------



## Raider

UberSneak said:


> I agree that we can cancel people for being too heavy, smelly, etc. But wow, the fat shaming/hating in this thread is crazy! I now imagine you are all very fit individuals, or else you're a hypocrite! Lol. And since the majority of people in America are overweight, there may indeed be 1 or 2 hypocrites in here!


I'm not showing my face for my own safety...but I'm not fat. So not being a hypocrite here ....


----------



## UberHammer

Raider said:


> I'm not showing my face for my own safety...but I'm not fat. So not being a hypocrite here ....
> 
> View attachment 9174


Cool slingshot!!! How far does it sling you?


----------



## Raider

UberHammer said:


> Cool slingshot!!! How far does it sling you?


It's a cheap Chinese hammock, 14 bucks, so far so good, I use it a lot.


----------



## UberHammer

Raider said:


> It's a cheap Chinese hammock, 14 bucks, so far so good, I use it a lot.


Oh.

It looked to me like it could sling a man from the field into the upper deck at Yankee Stadium. Kinda disappointed to hear it's just a cheap hammock.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Sydney Uber said:


> They do know how to use their mouths though!


POST # 20/Sydney Uber: You, Sir........
are Suggesting
an Automatic "20" through Swirlicious
Salivations and Other Stuff too?

A Pruriently Waggish Ozzie, YOU!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Optimus Uber said:


> Some of the things you all talk about make me laugh so hard
> 
> Next time when you pull up tell them to slide the button in the app to flat bed with fork lift


POST # 21/Optimus Uber: ROTFLMAO!
Dear God, I was laughing
SO HARD that I hit "Report" by missing
"Like"! FlatBed with Forklift ...or.....
....."Get Forked!" part of ☆☆☆☆☆
Service, Unique to #[F]UberOther!


----------



## Jjkhawaiian

LasVegasMellowYellow said:


> Airlines used to charge extra for larger passengers and make them buy an extra seat... Doesn't Uber have a weight feature where pax have to stand on their smartphone to weigh themselves to see if they'll fit in a UberX?


rotflmao


----------



## Jjkhawaiian

I had one that her knees were up against the dash. She asked if the seat could go back. That's it, was my reply.
Her 10 yo nephew and I think her boyfriend, all of 80 lbs was in the back.
After she got out, I was thinking, my poor seat. I actually stroked it in sympathy. It wasn't happy.


----------



## brikosig

Uber Kraus said:


> They could use the walk!


"....use the walk." Baahaahaaa!!! and could stand to do some "Push-Aways" also.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Jjkhawaiian said:


> I had one that her knees were up against the dash. She asked if the seat could go back. That's it, was my reply.
> Her 10 yo nephew and I think her boyfriend, all of 80 lbs was in the back.
> After she got out, I was thinking, my poor seat. I actually stroked it in sympathy. It wasn't happy.


POST # 55/Jjkhawaiian: ROTFLMAO
back'atcha! OMG, I
can Envision the Future Smell-O-Vision
NasoPictMission from ¡BLAST-TV! :

"Ms. Shamu Killed my Car! That Stinks!"

Bison chortling.


----------



## KGB7

Emp9 said:


> you took her back to the hotel anyway? man you must have needed it badly. lol




Fat *****es give better blow jobs.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

groovyguru said:


> I drove four very large folks from Hollyweird to Las Feliz one night. The chick in front of my E350 was so big that her knees were on the dash. The car was bottomed out on the smooth parts of the road. The three in the back had to suck in just to close the doors. Not cool. And never again. I keep my finger hovering over the cancel button these days.


POST #:16/groovyguru: No need to
Cancel on THIS Offer:
Results of the 1st Annual UPNF Approval
Ratings Thread are IN! How does it feel
to be Ranked 5th of @ 19,000 Members ?

https://uberpeople.net/posts/338664

In Bostonian Parlance: Wicked Good!
Bison beaming.


----------



## alln

Raider said:


> Just got a ping at the local plaza from customer X 4.6 rating. As I pulled up I saw 4 rather large passengers with shopping bags and food bags. It was them because they looked at their phone then at me then their phone then me again. I quickly looked away and drove off, cancelled and do not charge riders.
> 
> We are talking about at least 1000 lbs of combined weight about to enter the car. Just didn't feel like dealing with it.
> 
> My moral compass is really effed up so whatever


lol it's kinda funny but I have done same thing


----------



## Sacto Burbs

my first drunks were pretty big but not huge, but certainly filled up all the seats. The second time was a pick up at a bus stop and I got a great big guy and when he got out the little hip flaps on my Mazda 5 had been squashed flat. They're made of foam but it took them four hours to come back to regular shape.

to add some color to the picture he was deaf, & I dropped him off at the gym at the military Base nearby.

I doubt Uber would pay for that damage if the seats and been permanently crushed. thehappytypist, what do you think?


----------



## John Anderson

Raider said:


> Just got a ping at the local plaza from customer X 4.6 rating. As I pulled up I saw 4 rather large passengers with shopping bags and food bags. It was them because they looked at their phone then at me then their phone then me again. I quickly looked away and drove off, cancelled and do not charge riders.
> 
> We are talking about at least 1000 lbs of combined weight about to enter the car. Just didn't feel like dealing with it.
> 
> My moral compass is really effed up so whatever


They need to deactivate your ass


----------



## John Anderson

Raider said:


> What if it was an Indian that smelled like armpit and feet, and I refused service can he take me to court?


You cannot discriminate against Indian stink. They stink for ethnic and religious reasons.


----------



## Raider

John Anderson said:


> They need to deactivate your ass


You seem to be fat


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

UberXpert2020 said:


> -- I don't wanna say what you did was OK! But I would have done the same thing too. You and I have our FIRST CLASS tickets booked in advance - to hell.


I think if Uber doesn't charge per pax they should accept this. I hate getting 4 pax period. And 4 fatties plus me would put my car over its weight limit. Kia soul.


----------



## Tx rides

Raider said:


> E350...you're doing Uber Black and not X right? Yeah fat people are inconveniences to society


So are ****** bags


----------



## Tx rides

UberHammer said:


> This is 100% true. Businesses have every right to discriminate customers. Anti-discrimination law only takes away some of the reasons they can discriminate. Any reason not protected by law is perfectly legal, and being fat isn't protected discrimination.


Unless they are disabled, and many are, sooner or later.

I understand that healthy, fit people have little sympathy for obese folks. But you don't have to be cruel because someone has obvious weaknesses. What I'm reading here is a lot of nastiness.


----------



## Teksaz

I gotta weigh in on this subject. lol

See what I did there


----------



## GooberX

This thread is disturbing on so many levels.


----------



## GooberX

Tx rides said:


> Unless they are disabled, and many are, sooner or later.
> 
> I understand that healthy, fit people have little sympathy for obese folks. But you don't have to be cruel because someone has obvious weaknesses. What I'm reading here is a lot of nastiness.


You are assuming all skinny people are healthy.

Every time you see a drug addict OD, it's a skinny dude like Mick jagger or Amy Winehouse.

Complaining about Uber and their policies is one thing. Complaining about passenger behavior like rudeness, not tipping is another.

This is just not right, and I admit I am guilty of this myself on occasion.

Tone it down peeps.


----------



## Raider

i was fat in high school


----------



## Hazeces

GooberX said:


> You are assuming all skinny people are healthy.
> 
> Every time you see a drug addict OD, it's a skinny dude like Mick jagger or Amy Winehouse.
> 
> Complaining about Uber and their policies is one thing. Complaining about passenger behavior like rudeness, not tipping is another.
> 
> This is just not right, and I admit I am guilty of this myself on occasion.
> 
> Tone it down peeps.


I think most of you are taking synching it differently. What we're are talking about is 4 obese like I mean huge trying to take advantage of UberX, Same goes to people with like 4 plus luggages wife and two kids. I cant fit all that in my car. Are they paying me for the tear in car and getting a ticket if I get stopped for having luggages in the front passenger seat because you were trying to take advantage of UberX and not call a UberXL. Same goes for big people when its more than 2. Nope, not my springs. Those things cost too much to fix specially with all the potholes in my area. Sorry, call a UberXL, that's what they're there for. Same for people who want to eat in my car... I don't allow it. But others do! Well, that's their car. They get mad? Well I can cance for you, and you can get one of those drivers who let you do anything for a desperate 5 stars.


----------



## I have nuts

AintWorthIt said:


> I always get excited when I see a girls name pop up. I pulled up to a swanky restaurant here in town one night and was waiting on Veronica. Thinking okay this could be good, gum check, Cologne check, let's do this..... She walks out and she's every bit of 350. I took her back to her hotel but man was it disappointing!


Do you usually hit on your female Pax?


----------



## Tx rides

GooberX said:


> You are assuming all skinny people are healthy.
> 
> Every time you see a drug addict OD, it's a skinny dude like Mick jagger or Amy Winehouse.
> 
> Complaining about Uber and their policies is one thing. Complaining about passenger behavior like rudeness, not tipping is another.
> 
> This is just not right, and I admit I am guilty of this myself on occasion.
> 
> Tone it down peeps.


I don't assume that (I said healthy, thin people, and even then...I should not imply all, because many healthy, thin people devote their lives to helping others achieve good health!)

But yes....the rhetoric from some here is appalling :-(


----------



## I have nuts

groovyguru said:


> I drove four very large folks from Hollyweird to Las Feliz one night. The chick in front of my E350 was so big that her knees were on the dash. The car was bottomed out on the smooth parts of the road. The three in the back had to suck in just to close the doors. Not cool. And never again. *I keep my finger hovering over the cancel button these days*.


I also have a hair trigger when it comes to the cancel button these days.


----------



## ARIV005

Annnnnnnnd this is why Uber should allow horse trailers and pickups. I had one heavy set guy almost detach my side step...


----------



## Tx rides

Hazeces said:


> I think most of you are taking synching it differently. What we're are talking about is 4 obese like I mean huge trying to take advantage of UberX, Same goes to people with like 4 plus luggages wife and two kids. I cant fit all that in my car. Are they paying me for the tear in car and getting a ticket if I get stopped for having luggages in the front passenger seat because you were trying to take advantage of UberX and not call a UberXL. Same goes for big people when its more than 2. Nope, not my springs. Those things cost too much to fix specially with all the potholes in my area. Sorry, call a UberXL, that's what they're there for. Same for people who want to eat in my car... I don't allow it. But others do! Well, that's their car. They get mad? Well I can cance for you, and you can get one of those drivers who let you do anything for a desperate 5 stars.


It is perfectly acceptable to decline to provide service if the demand exceeds your capacity limitations. But drivers can be professional about this.

If you are driving for hire, you should be willing to accept close to mfg specs, most of the time your load won't even come close. A tight fit does not mean it exceeds weight. Even the Kia Soul can take 850 lbs of cargo.

Technically, uber should be more up front about this, to avoid such awkward situations, but I think we all know that is never going to happen.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I think if Uber doesn't charge per pax they should accept this. I hate getting 4 pax period. And 4 fatties plus me would put my car over its weight limit. Kia soul.


Airlines charge for excess baggage - all cars have a manufacturers maximum "safe" load limit. Insurance companies could well be within their rights to deny a accident claim if a car was terribly overloaded.

I was surprised to find my Viano passenger Van had a manufacturers load limit of 890kg/ 1965lbs. It carries 7-8 pax, with luggage that limit is easily breached with me adding my 100kg/220lb.

Yep, another trap for the unaware.


----------



## thehappytypist

Sacto Burbs said:


> my first drunks were pretty big but not huge, but certainly filled up all the seats. The second time was a pick up at a bus stop and I got a great big guy and when he got out the little hip flaps on my Mazda 5 had been squashed flat. They're made of foam but it took them four hours to come back to regular shape.
> 
> to add some color to the picture he was deaf, & I dropped him off at the gym at the military Base nearby.
> 
> I doubt Uber would pay for that damage if the seats and been permanently crushed. thehappytypist, what do you think?


That would be a tough one. If it was caused by the rider just sitting, they weren't goofing off or being intentionally destructive, we probably wouldn't reimburse and call it wear and tear.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Tx rides said:


> It is perfectly acceptable to decline to provide service if the demand exceeds your capacity limitations. But drivers can be professional about this.
> 
> If you are driving for hire, you should be willing to accept close to mfg specs, most of the time your load won't even come close. A tight fit does not mean it exceeds weight. Even the Kia Soul can take 850 lbs of cargo.
> 
> Technically, uber should be more up front about this, to avoid such awkward situations, but I think we all know that is never going to happen.


875 in mine. I weigh 150. I have about 25 lbs of other items. So theoretically I can pick up another 700 lbs. Four 300 lb folks (common weight in Houston) would put me 500 lbs (57 % or more than half again) over the limit. Not INCLUDING luggage if any. Houston roads are CRAP. Many potholes.

I have carried over the limit many times when any 4 guys ride pretty much but to go that much over would definitely be a strain on the car. A couple hundred over is not terrible if done occasionally but to be 500 lbs over and hit a hole could seriously damage a small car.

It's not just about fat people. If four big basketball or football players got in the same issue would exist. It's physics. Science.

Anyone ever watch Dexter. See below. Hilarious and as a lab rat it's how I feel.


----------



## UberPal

Raider said:


> Just got a ping at the local plaza from customer X 4.6 rating. As I pulled up I saw 4 rather large passengers with shopping bags and food bags. It was them because they looked at their phone then at me then their phone then me again. I quickly looked away and drove off, cancelled and do not charge riders.
> 
> We are talking about at least 1000 lbs of combined weight about to enter the car. Just didn't feel like dealing with it.
> 
> My moral compass is really effed up so whatever


I did that once, got a ping at 1.6X surge as I was driving to pick up I noticed the pax rating was 3.8 I knew something bad was going to happen. As I arrived at the building an Indian man walked out, I said to myself OK no problem then all the sudden he held the door and his wife came out with bags then the Grandma came out in her Indian dress weighing 350 pounds holding a screaming baby in her hand. I hit the gas and pretended not to see the passenger. I drive a luxury SUV however this man ordered an UberX, there is no way on earth that family can fit in a Toyota Camry, I hit the cancel button felt a little bad, Im not risking my GL550 unless its an Uber XL request at 2.8X surge going far. I emailed Uber and told them I had to cancel the trip cause the pax did not have a baby seat, it was a good excuse, Uber apologized to me and even gave me a $5 cancellation fee.


----------



## Tx rides

Fuzzyelvis said:


> 875 in mine. I weigh 150. I have about 25 lbs of other items. So theoretically I can pick up another 700 lbs. Four 300 lb folks (common weight in Houston) would put me 500 lbs (57 % or more than half again) over the limit. Not INCLUDING luggage if any. Houston roads are CRAP. Many potholes.
> 
> I have carried over the limit many times when any 4 guys ride pretty much but to go that much over would definitely be a strain on the car. A couple hundred over is not terrible if done occasionally but to be 500 lbs over and hit a hole could seriously damage a small car.
> 
> It's not just about fat people. If four big basketball or football players got in the same issue would exist. It's physics. Science.
> 
> Anyone ever watch Dexter. See below. Hilarious and as a lab rat it's how I feel.


Understood. We tell clients frequently they really need to move up to an SUV because of luggage, or number of passengers, depending on size. Technically, we can put three passengers in the backseat, and one in the front seat of our sedans. However, we advertise as three passenger Sedans. Occasionally we get what one driver calls "Westlake Wives" groups of four, they can all fit in the glovebox anyway


----------



## KGB7

John Anderson said:


> You cannot discriminate against Indian stink. They stink for ethnic and religious reasons.


Soap and water goes a long way. You should try it ...at least once a day.


----------



## KGB7

Tx rides said:


> Unless they are disabled, and many are, sooner or later.
> 
> I understand that healthy, fit people have little sympathy for obese folks. But you don't have to be cruel because someone has obvious weaknesses. What I'm reading here is a lot of nastiness.


All the hard work fat asses put in to being fat, could be used towards being fit and healthy.

You call it cruel, I call it truth because that's what it is.

Slavery was cruel, holocaust was cruel. Making fun of fat people, is a motivation for them to save their own lives.


----------



## ARIV005

Another thing about chunky big boned individuals.... most of them are pissed off at the world and not happy you didn't lube up the entry way to your sedan prior to picking them up..... just Beware.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

thehappytypist said:


> That would be a tough one. If it was caused by the rider just sitting, they weren't goofing off or being intentionally destructive, we probably wouldn't reimburse and call it wear and tear.


POST # 79 /thehappytypist: Bison has
a "Ticket" You'll add to
the Favorites List:

https://uberpeople.net/posts/338664

Enjoy Your Top Fifth of 1% Ranking!

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

ARIV005 said:


> Another thing about chunky big boned individuals.... most of them are pissed off at the world and not happy you didn't lube up the entry way to your sedan prior to picking them up..... just Beware.


POST # 85: ARIV005: DUDE! Here's a
"vehicle" that will
Welcome Entry without Lubricant!
Just scroll to "Car 54":

https://uberpeople.net/posts/338664

Congratulations Overachiever!

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## thehappytypist

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 79 /thehappytypist: Bison has
> a "Ticket" You'll add to
> the Favorites List:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/posts/338664
> 
> Enjoy Your Top Fifth of 1% Ranking!
> 
> Bison Admires.
> Bison Inspires!


Sad as it may be, that kind of made my day. lol


----------



## Sacto Burbs

KGB7 said:


> All the hard work fat asses put in to being fat, could be used towards being fit and healthy.
> 
> You call it cruel, I call it truth because that's what it is.
> 
> Slavery was cruel, holocaust was cruel. Making fun of fat people, is a motivation for them to save their own lives.


Bullshit. Anyone who makes fun of another person based on physical characteristics is scum.

It disgusts me when I see children in my extended family making fun of their classmates simply because they are fat. And when I asked them if they've made any effort to get to know the kids, to find out their character, their personality, to find out what they're like in the human being, the answer is always no... Because they're fat. The most disgusting part is that the adults standing there do not whack them on the side of the head and tell them they are morally reprehensible.

so for every adult who failed to teach you how to be a decent human being, i virtually whack you up the side of the head.

I have been skinny my whole life. I've been able to eat when I want, whenever I want, as much as I want and not get fat through pure dumb luck


----------



## Tx rides

KGB7 said:


> All the hard work fat asses put in to being fat, could be used towards being fit and healthy.
> 
> You call it cruel, I call it truth because that's what it is.
> 
> Slavery was cruel, holocaust was cruel. Making fun of fat people, is a motivation for them to save their own lives.


Yeah, shaming really works . 
A lot of people gain weight after traumatic events. I gained a ton of weight prior to, and after having an emergency hysterectomy, then a herniated disk when trying to get back to my weight lifting lifestyle. Add multiple family traumas within the following few years, it was overwhelming. I guess I just needed Someone to make fun of me so I could regain control. Who knew?

I work with a guy who spent more than a year in a hospital. He was incredibly fit prior to a near fatal accident. He was weak, physically AND emotionally, for years. He gained 150 pounds. His struggle to get in to shape is a really tough one. He's a good man, and a human being who would never ridicule you for YOUR failures.

I'll bet you'd be one hell of a counselor for a depression group! "Shut up, crybaby!!! So you lost your spouse, and your will to live....suck it up, no room for weakness on my planet-perfect yourself or die, loser!!"


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

thehappytypist said:


> Sad as it may be, that kind of made my day. lol


POST # 88/thehappytypist: J E E P E R S !
Turn that frown
Upside Down and Celebrate Woman.
You're "29" and No Doubt a "Knockout"!

Maybe a Vacation from Arbitrage Duty?
I'd give You My Wonderwife's Advice
but it would Raise Eyebrows of the Na-
bobs of Negativity = Warning.


----------



## KGB7

Tx rides said:


> Yeah, shaming really works .
> A lot of people gain weight after traumatic events. I gained a ton of weight prior to, and after having an emergency hysterectomy, then a herniated disk when trying to get back to my weight lifting lifestyle. Add multiple family traumas within the following few years, it was overwhelming. I guess I just needed Someone to make fun of me so I could regain control. Who knew?
> 
> I work with a guy who spent more than a year in a hospital. He was incredibly fit prior to a near fatal accident. He was weak, physically AND emotionally, for years. He gained 150 pounds. His struggle to get in to shape is a really tough one. He's a good man, and a human being who would never ridicule you for YOUR failures.
> 
> I'll bet you'd be one hell of a counselor for a depression group! "Shut up, crybaby!!! So you lost your spouse, and your will to live....suck it up, no room for weakness on my planet-perfect yourself or die, loser!!"


Or we can all be you and feed our self's in to an early grave.

So instead of eating a bucket of bacon ice-cream, eat a salad. No one gained weight from eating too many veggies.

But no, the rest of the world should spin around you and feed your pity with another 50lbs of ribs at 3am in the morning.

Do you know what IS the worst excuse?? The excuse it self.

But hey, keep making excuses. Why not even wright a book about it? "1001 excuses for when you are just too lazy to help your self".

Eat a salad for all your meals.


----------



## Tx rides

KGB7 said:


> Or we can all be you and feed our self's in to an early grave.
> 
> So instead of eating a bucket of bacon ice-cream, eat a salad. No one gained weight from eating too many veggies.
> 
> But no, the rest of the world should spin around you and feed your pity with another 50lbs of ribs at 3am in the morning.
> 
> Do you know what IS the worst excuse?? The excuse it self.
> 
> But hey, keep making excuses. Why not even wright a book about it? "1001 excuses for when you are just too lazy to help your self".
> 
> Eat a salad for all your meals.


Can't write that book, too busy working on my "How to Entertain an Asshole" series


----------



## KGB7

Tx rides said:


> Can't write that book, too busy working on my "How to Entertain an Asshole" series


Lol.

Don't forget to mention fresh fruits in your book.


----------



## Tx rides

KGB7 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Don't forget to mention fresh fruits in your book.


You really don't get it, do you? It's not that people don't KNOW about healthy eating. They are HUMAN. Humans can hit really low spots, physically, emotionally, then things spiral out of control, often to the point they no longer care. I ate like I always did when I experienced my "girl" problem. I didn't reduce calories, but I was not eating ribs and ice cream. I stopped exercising COLD TURKEY after being a gym rat for years. That, along with the hormone hell put 40 lbs on me in a short time, then I had surgery, and definitely ate comfort food while recovering...boom, 10 more pounds. I said "Ehhhh... As soon as I get back to the gym, I will get this off ". Week two at gym, herniated disk. Instant menopause, and practically crippled. My *hitgiver was broken. Then countless trips cross country to deal with family issues. What is common at most homes at time of trauma? Food. For "comfort", ironically. It's not like I sat in front of a trough for two years, it came in spurts, my entire life was changed before I could adjust to it. It's not an "excuse", but it is the explanation.

I never thought I could end up so out of shape, but I did, and fixing it has been extremely challenging because my physical issues make me rely more than ever on psychological strength. It can happen to anyone, including you, or any of the other "fat bashers" on this thread.

I have never said obese need pity. I said they don't deserve ridicule. But I tend to be a civil person, I see no value in insulting others as a sport.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

My favorite diner on Menlo park CA has this on their customer receipt

Never underestimate the customer's ability to consume


----------



## Trebor

I had one huge fatty get in and drive her 3 blocks in nice weather. (I really think she couldn't handle the walk) but at least she was waiting outside when I picked her up, so easy $3.80. However, I noticed later my door on the side she sat in started making a grinding noise. WD-40 fixed it, but I wonder if it was her.

Come to think of it, I got a flat tire the VERY next day. (on same side)


----------



## Mr. T

Obesity is not a disability. Not my problem you can't shut your mouth


----------



## GooberX

KGB7 said:


> All the hard work fat asses put in to being fat, could be used towards being fit and healthy.
> 
> You call it cruel, I call it truth because that's what it is.
> 
> Slavery was cruel, holocaust was cruel. Making fun of fat people, is a motivation for them to save their own lives.


How about you get a life?!


----------



## GooberX

Mr. T said:


> Obesity is not a disability. Not my problem you can't shut your mouth


Evidently it's ours you can't shut yours.


----------



## KGB7

GooberX said:


> How about you get a life?!


The door swings both ways.


----------



## KGB7

Tx rides said:


> You really don't get it, do you? It's not that people don't KNOW about healthy eating. They are HUMAN. Humans can hit really low spots, physically, emotionally, then things spiral out of control, often to the point they no longer care. I ate like I always did when I experienced my "girl" problem. I didn't reduce calories, but I was not eating ribs and ice cream. I stopped exercising COLD TURKEY after being a gym rat for years. That, along with the hormone hell put 40 lbs on me in a short time, then I had surgery, and definitely ate comfort food while recovering...boom, 10 more pounds. I said "Ehhhh... As soon as I get back to the gym, I will get this off ". Week two at gym, herniated disk. Instant menopause, and practically crippled. My *hitgiver was broken. Then countless trips cross country to deal with family issues. What is common at most homes at time of trauma? Food. For "comfort", ironically. It's not like I sat in front of a trough for two years, it came in spurts, my entire life was changed before I could adjust to it. It's not an "excuse", but it is the explanation.
> 
> I never thought I could end up so out of shape, but I did, and fixing it has been extremely challenging because my physical issues make me rely more than ever on psychological strength. It can happen to anyone, including you, or any of the other "fat bashers" on this thread.
> 
> I have never said obese need pity. I said they don't deserve ridicule. But I tend to be a civil person, I see no value in insulting others as a sport.


ROFL!

I wish you never end up trying to kill your self with a shotgun.
Comfort food..lol.. You are funny.

What about happy fat people, what's their excuse? Half price lunch at all you can eat buffet??


----------



## Mr. T

I'm sorry I don't have sympathy for the people with a "thyroid problem" or whatever the new excuse is who get to park in handicap spots. Meanwhile my friend who lost both legs in Afghanistan is forced to park in the back because of a bunch of obese lazy ****s


----------



## Uber Kraus

This thread is highly entertaining!

You guys who are defending fat people are hilarious! I'm sorry but being fat is a choice. The choice they make is to do nothing about it! It's not a disability or disease or something like that.


----------



## Tx rides

KGB7 said:


> ROFL!
> 
> I wish you never end up trying to kill your self with a shotgun.
> Comfort food..lol.. You are funny.
> 
> What about happy fat people, what's their excuse? Half price lunch at all you can eat buffet??


Don't know, never asked them. If they are happy, why do you give them any thought whatsoever?

I'm from the south. Have you never heard the term "comfort food"? Try google.

WTF would I try to kill myself with a shotgun? That's what you gleaned from my tale? You must have some odd conversations taking place in your head. Now I'm beginning to understand your outlook.

I'm glad you find humor in struggles of others. I was really concerned that the world had an abundance of decency. My hope is restored.


----------



## J.D.

Fat pax trips take longer because of the longer acceleration periods to get up to speed and longer stopping distances= a little extra fare lol


----------



## Tx rides

Uber Kraus said:


> This thread is highly entertaining!
> 
> You guys who are defending fat people are hilarious! I'm sorry but being fat is a choice. The choice they make is to do nothing about it! It's not a disability or disease or something like that.


It is a disease, as a deviation from normal function. Generally self inflicted, like alcoholism or drug addiction, or depression, and generally cured by major lifestyle changes if one can work through the psychological blocks, but regardless of the cause, you don't have to treat obese, OR ANOREXIC people like crap. Or ANY OTHER person who does not meet "your" standards. I hope no one close to you suffers from any depression, I can only imagine the support you would provide.

Jesus-this thread is turning me in to a freaking bleeding heart liberal.


----------



## RockinEZ

Pack 'em in like sardines in a can. 
As long as everyone can get a seat belt fastened, they can ride. 
Gotta be legal and all.


----------



## Mr. T

Tx rides said:


> It is a disease, as a deviation from normal function. Generally self inflicted, like alcoholism or drug addiction, or depression, and generally cured by major lifestyle changes if one can work through the psychological blocks, but regardless of the cause, you don't have to treat obese, OR ANOREXIC people like crap. Or ANY OTHER person who does not meet "your" standards. I hope no one close to you suffers from any depression, I can only imagine the support you would provide.
> 
> Jesus-this thread is turning me in to a freaking bleeding heart liberal.


It's always good to keep the "real people" around. The ones who will give you that hard truth like stop eating and go to the gym, or start eating and go to the gym, etc


----------



## Tx rides

Mr. T said:


> It's always good to keep the "real people" around. The ones who will give you that hard truth like stop eating and go to the gym, or start eating and go to the gym, etc


Christ-like people struggling with weight don't know this. Do you tell a clinically depressed person, or someone with PTSD to suck it up and stop sniveling? In theory that's the only way they'll get on with life, but if they are damaged, it's not that cut and dry.

Again, my point all along is: there is no need to be an asshat to someone because they are not winning a battle.
Some of the comments here have been outrageous.


----------



## Uber Kraus

Tx rides said:


> It is a disease, as a deviation from normal function. Generally self inflicted, like alcoholism or drug addiction, or depression, and generally cured by major lifestyle changes if one can work through the psychological blocks, but regardless of the cause, you don't have to treat obese, OR ANOREXIC people like crap. Or ANY OTHER person who does not meet "your" standards. I hope no one close to you suffers from any depression, I can only imagine the support you would provide.
> 
> Jesus-this thread is turning me in to a freaking bleeding heart liberal.


ROTFL!!! Those are not diseases! Cancer is a disease. Heart disease is a disease.

I have "seasonal depression" or whatever they call it these days. Are you really calling me diseased? That's a hoot!

Send me some pills so I can get better Doc! Maybe you can suggest some lifestyle changes that will help cure me!

I like the legal weight limit argument. Do you think they impose that on shoes too? Like, if you're 400+ can you get the regular Air Jordans or do they need more cushion?

Reebok Pumps might be the perfect fit!


----------



## John Anderson

KGB7 said:


> Soap and water goes a long way. You should try it ...at least once a day.


I'm a fat-American. We bathe daily.


----------



## John Anderson

Tx rides said:


> You really don't get it, do you? It's not that people don't KNOW about healthy eating. They are HUMAN. Humans can hit really low spots, physically, emotionally, then things spiral out of control, often to the point they no longer care. I ate like I always did when I experienced my "girl" problem. I didn't reduce calories, but I was not eating ribs and ice cream. I stopped exercising COLD TURKEY after being a gym rat for years. That, along with the hormone hell put 40 lbs on me in a short time, then I had surgery, and definitely ate comfort food while recovering...boom, 10 more pounds. I said "Ehhhh... As soon as I get back to the gym, I will get this off ". Week two at gym, herniated disk. Instant menopause, and practically crippled. My *hitgiver was broken. Then countless trips cross country to deal with family issues. What is common at most homes at time of trauma? Food. For "comfort", ironically. It's not like I sat in front of a trough for two years, it came in spurts, my entire life was changed before I could adjust to it. It's not an "excuse", but it is the explanation.
> 
> I never thought I could end up so out of shape, but I did, and fixing it has been extremely challenging because my physical issues make me rely more than ever on psychological strength. It can happen to anyone, including you, or any of the other "fat bashers" on this thread.
> 
> I have never said obese need pity. I said they don't deserve ridicule. But I tend to be a civil person, I see no value in insulting others as a sport.


You're not a sociopath. Many of the fat bashers on here are.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

my grandmother called those people nosey parkers .. those people who get up into your face and start ordering you around, people who know nothing about you, don't care a s*** about you, but think they're special, exalted, superior, and tell you how to run your life.


----------



## John Anderson

Tx rides said:


> It is a disease, as a deviation from normal function. Generally self inflicted, like alcoholism or drug addiction, or depression, and generally cured by major lifestyle changes if one can work through the psychological blocks, but regardless of the cause, you don't have to treat obese, OR ANOREXIC people like crap. Or ANY OTHER person who does not meet "your" standards. I hope no one close to you suffers from any depression, I can only imagine the support you would provide.
> 
> Jesus-this thread is turning me in to a freaking bleeding heart liberal.


Considering your uber income, being a conservative is out of your price range.


----------



## Tx rides

Sacto Burbs said:


> my grandmother called those people nosey parkers .. those people who get up into your face and start ordering you around, people who know nothing about you, don't care a s*** about you, but think they're special, exalted, superior, and tell you how to run your life.


I've heard that term from mother!!! Lol!!


----------



## Tx rides

John Anderson said:


> Considering your uber income, being a conservative is out of your price range.


I don't "uber". I'm an IT geek, BA, By day and own (co-own, that is) a livery company. I used to enjoy a lot of informative discourse here, but the more popular it has become, the more drive by flame throwers have joined. I really don't know why I bother anymore


----------



## I have nuts

John Anderson said:


> I'm a fat-American. We bathe daily.


What is the country of origin for a "fat american". Good lord I can already hear the idiot liberals saying we needs laws to protect fat Americans.


----------



## Tx rides

John Anderson said:


> You're not a sociopath. Many of the fat bashers on here are.


Many also tend to bash young, old, misc ethnic groups, walmart shoppers, the list goes on....

I guess everyone digests their bowl of life a little differently. Some stay in bed, some overeat, some drink, some boost their spirits by cutting others down.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

KGB7 said:


> Or we can all be you and feed our self's in to an early grave.
> 
> So instead of eating a bucket of bacon ice-cream, eat a salad. No one gained weight from eating too many veggies.
> 
> But no, the rest of the world should spin around you and feed your pity with another 50lbs of ribs at 3am in the morning.
> 
> Do you know what IS the worst excuse?? The excuse it self.
> 
> But hey, keep making excuses. Why not even wright a book about it? "1001 excuses for when you are just too lazy to help your self".
> 
> Eat a salad for all your meals.


I used to have two dogs who were the same size and body type and right at 50 lbs as best weight. Not related but the same age and buddies. We called them the Bobbsey Twins. One got 1.5 cups of food a day and would barely keep his weight down on that. He was always hungry. The other ate 3 cups a day and never gained weight. Wouldn't eat more if you gave it to him. He simply wasn't that hungry. We had both of them since they were puppies.

Clearly it's not all about willpower and food intake.

BTW the one who gained weight easily lived until 17 when his kidneys finally gave out. The one who didn't died at 14 of some sort of liver problem.

My mother is too skinny and can't manage to gain weight. She eats twice what I do. When she was young she was overweight but her metabolism has changed.

When children are adopted their rates of obesity much more closely match that of their birth parents rather than their adoptive parents.

Saying "eat a salad" is not helpful. Some people's brains and appetites are just geared toward fat storage and today's environment just encourages that.

If we get an ice age the fatties will be laughing at the skinny people starving as the fatties' bodies only need a few calories to survive and hang on to those fat reserves...


----------



## KGB7

Tx rides said:


> Don't know, never asked them. If they are happy, why do you give them any thought whatsoever?
> 
> I'm from the south. Have you never heard the term "comfort food"? Try google.
> 
> WTF would I try to kill myself with a shotgun? That's what you gleaned from my tale? You must have some odd conversations taking place in your head. Now I'm beginning to understand your outlook.
> 
> I'm glad you find humor in struggles of others. I was really concerned that the world had an abundance of decency. My hope is restored.


When you said i dont get it, i said i dont wish that you try to kill your self. Because i have hit rock bottom more then once and i was the one at the end of the a gun barrel more then once. BUT i didnt eat my feelings or self pity.

I have broken bones, a plate with 5 screws, damage rotating cup. My right shoulder is toast unless i get 3 surgeries that i cant afford. Breast bone that never healed properly. 2 motorcycle accidents and 1 mountain bike accident.

Ive been through so much in the past 15 years, that i just dont give a crap about anyone that makes up BS excuses. Go see a shrink, take some happy bills, get your self a dog, go for a walk, just do something. But stop with the sorry ass excuses and stop eating!

So yeah, i get it! Thats why i laugh at everything now days.

US is the only country that has more fat people per square mile then any country and yet we supposed to call fat people beautiful?? What kind of stupid drugs is media feeding people in US??

There is nothing beautiful about fat people, just like there is nothing beautiful about anorexic people. You wouldn't **** a guy or a girl thats 70lbs (skin and bones). So why should we tell fat people they are beautiful?

And comfort food should be your reward once a month, for living a healthy lifestyle every single day.


----------



## KGB7

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I used yo have two dogs who were the same size and body type and right at 50 lbs as best weight. Not related but the same age and buddies. We called them the Bobbsey Twins. One got 1.5 cups of food a day and would barely keep his weight down on that. He was always hungry. The other ate 3 cups a day and never gained weight. Wouldn't eat more if you gave it to him. He simply wasn't that hungry. We had both of them since they were puppies.
> 
> Clearly it's not all about willpower and food intake.
> 
> BTW the one who gained weight easily lived until 17 when his kidneys finally gave out. The one who didn't died at 14 of some sort of liver problem.
> 
> My mother is too skinny and can't manage to gain weight. She eats twice what I do. When she was young she was overweight but her metabolism has changed.
> 
> When children are adopted their rates of obesity much more closely match that of their birth parents rather than their adoptive parents.
> 
> Saying "eat a salad" is not helpful. Some people's brains and appetites are just geared toward fat storage and today's environment just encourages that.
> 
> If we get an ice age the fatties will be laughing at the skinny people starving as the fatties' bodies only need a few calories to survive and hang on to those fat reserves...


We as humans, bred dogs over the centuries, so now many breeds have medical/genetic issues.

Your mother needs to drink protein shakes with each meal. This will help her to keep her muscles from deteriorating as she gets older.

During ice age, fat people will be the first do die off. Because they constantly need to eat and they are too slow to hunt. Many of them will get eaten by predators because they are too slow. Another reason why military has weight limit.

Fat people cant live of their own body fat, thats not how human body works, we arent bears, so we cant hibernate.


----------



## Oh My

I had broken rear struts on a 2 year old car (SUV actually) with 35K miles.

You can call me RideshareSelect now because I'm very selective on who I pick-up.

90 CENTS/mile didn't pay for this. Nor did I see a Heifer Deduction line on my tax return. I didn't start Ubering to have to hire an accountant.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

KGB7 said:


> When you said i dont get it, i said i dont wish that you try to kill your self. Because i have hit rock bottom more then once and i was the one at the end of the a gun barrel more then once. BUT i didnt eat my feelings or self pity.
> 
> I have broken bones, a plate with 5 screws, damage rotating cup. My right shoulder is toast unless i get 3 surgeries that i cant afford. Breast bone that never healed properly. 2 motorcycle accidents and 1 mountain bike accident.
> 
> Ive been through so much in the past 15 years, that i just dont give a crap about anyone that makes up BS excuses. Go see a shrink, take some happy bills, get your self a dog, go for a walk, just do something. But stop with the sorry ass excuses and stop eating!
> 
> So yeah, i get it! Thats why i laugh at everything now days.
> 
> US is the only country that has more fat people per square mile then any country and yet we supposed to call fat people beautiful?? What kind of stupid drugs is media feeding people in US??
> 
> There is nothing beautiful about fat people, just like there is nothing beautiful about anorexic people. You wouldn't **** a guy or a girl thats 70lbs (skin and bones). So why should we tell fat people they are beautiful?
> 
> And comfort food should be your reward once a month, for living a healthy lifestyle every single day.


So you've been injured riding a donorcycle? How is that not a ridiculously self defeating behavior? Should I tell you what a f****** idiot you were to get on one and that your injuries are your own stupid fault? How is that any different from eating a cupcake? A cupcake won't hurt you THIS time, just over time. Same with a donorcycle. For most it's just a matter of time before an accident. But I wouldn't tell someone disabled because they got on one they deserved what they got any more than I'd tell a fat person they deserved it.


----------



## KGB7

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So you've been injured riding a donorcycle? How is that not a ridiculously self defeating behavior? Should I tell you what a f****** idiot you were to get on one and that your injuries are your own stupid fault? How is that any different from eating a cupcake? A cupcake won't hurt you THIS time, just over time. Same with a donorcycle. For most it's just a matter of time before an accident. But I wouldn't tell someone disabled because they got on one they deserved what they got any more than I'd tell a fat person they deserved it.


LOL

Accidents happen with in a blink of an eye, something that no one can predict.
What if you lost your legs while you were riding a public bus? Then some one should have told you to walk? 
What if you get run over by a car while running?

Fat people eat them selfs in to an early grave at slow pace over the years. They dont get fat with a snap of a finger.

Your comparisons is stupid!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

KGB7 said:


> We as humans, bred dogs over the centuries, so now many breeds have medical/genetic issues.
> 
> Your mother needs to drink protein shakes with each meal. This will help her to keep her muscles from deteriorating as she gets older.
> 
> During ice age, fat people will be the first do die off. Because they constantly need to eat and they are too slow to hunt. Many of them will get eaten by predators because they are too slow. Another reason why military has weight limit.
> 
> Fat people cant live of their own body fat, thats not how human body works, we arent bears, so we cant hibernate.


The dogs were both mutts. Neither had any genetic issues we knew of. Just different metabolisms. Both lived to a decent age for a 50 lb dog. 17 is actually very geriatric for a dog that size.

My mother does drink those. She's been tested for everything also. Docs say she's fine but just needs to eat a lot. Go figure.

If you starve people the skinny ones will starve first.

Hunting is not all about running after things. 90 % of us are too slow for that. Personally I'd rather trap a rabbit than run after it. Burn less calories too.

The military has weight limits so predators don't eat them? Did not know that.

Who mentioned hibernating? Did I miss something?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

KGB7 said:


> LOL
> 
> Accidents happen with in a blink of an eye, something that no one can predict.
> What if you lost your legs while you were riding a public bus? Then some one should have told you to walk? What if you get run over by a car while running?
> 
> Fat people eat them selfs in to an early grave at slow pace over the years. They dont get fat with a snap of a finger.
> 
> Your comparisons is stupid!


You CAN predict that that accident happening is more likely if you keep engaging in risky behavior. Just as a heart attack is more likely. The only difference is the behavior causing the risk.

I think more people lose legs from being hit by buses while riding motorcycles than being hit by a motorcycle while riding a bus. But perhaps I'm mistaken.


----------



## KGB7

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You CAN predict that that accident happening is more likely if you keep engaging in risky behavior. Just as a heart attack is more likely. The only difference is the behavior causing the risk.
> 
> I think more people lose legs from being hit by buses while riding motorcycles than being hit by a motorcycle while riding a bus. But perhaps I'm mistaken.


Trying to predict any accident when exactly it will happen, is like trying win lottery every Tuesday. It cant be done.

Do you know when you will get t-boned by another car? Do you honestly know exact day and time?

Because i sure as hell cant see the future.


----------



## KGB7

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The dogs were both mutts. Neither had any genetic issues we knew of. Just different metabolisms. Both lived to a decent age for a 50 lb dog. 17 is actually very geriatric for a dog that size.
> 
> My mother does drink those. She's been tested for everything also. Docs say she's fine but just needs to eat a lot. Go figure.
> 
> If you starve people the skinny ones will starve first.
> 
> Hunting is not all about running after things. 90 % of us are too slow for that. Personally I'd rather trap a rabbit than run after it. Burn less calories too.
> 
> The military has weight limits so predators don't eat them? Did not know that.
> 
> Who mentioned hibernating? Did I miss something?


The skinny people are used to eating small amounts of food, their body and brain is used to it. They will survive on twigs and hand full of ants. Fat persons brain is wired differently, they need large amounts of fatty foods.

You want to trap a rabbit in snow age? How fast can you run in 5 feet of snow with a rabbit in your hand from a pack of wolfs while you weigh 300lbs? I know i can climb a tree faster then you can spell a tree. Guess who gets to live

I mentioned hibernating, because humans cant live of their own body fat like bears do. Keep up dude.

Military has weight limit, so soldiers can efficiently fight the enemy, they can go for days on a simple MRE. While fat people need a cup cake and a bucket of chicken wings every 30min.

Tell your mother to call my mother. She can help you mother. Shes a survivor of two cancers.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Tx rides said:


> Can't write that book, too busy working on my "How to Entertain an Asshole" series


I'll buy the book


----------



## Uberslave

Loosers


----------



## 20yearsdriving

KGB7 
Has done to much ubering 
I get it you need to vent out 
Just eat a snickers 
Your sounding like Joe Pesci


----------



## 20yearsdriving

The end result of ubers system 
Beats down a grown man 
To he point of .....
Feeling big & strong on this forum 

Regain your life 
Quite uber 
I'm afraid you will go postal


----------



## 20yearsdriving

UberHammer said:


> When you choose to refuse service, you are discriminating. And it's your right as a business owner to discriminate. Your description above being a good example of why sometimes discrimination is GOOD business sense. A business even has a right to discriminate when it does NOT make good business sense. Anti-discrimination laws don't exist to protect businesses from making dumb decisions for dumb reasons. There are only certain reasons that are protected from the business right to discriminate, such as race, religion, sex, etc.... And even then some of those protected reasons CAN be used to discriminate as long as there is justification. For example, a women's only gym can discriminate against the sex of males because it's justified by women's desire for privacy when engaging in exercise behavior at a business. A sandwich shop however would have a difficult time justifying to a court why it refuses to serve males. Discriminating against fat people won't see the inside of a court room, unless weight becomes a protected class by law.


All this leads were ??? 90 cents a mile

The calculator will never replace good old customer service 
It's proven for a few hundred years


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Tx rides said:


> Unless they are disabled, and many are, sooner or later.
> 
> I understand that healthy, fit people have little sympathy for obese folks. But you don't have to be cruel because someone has obvious weaknesses. What I'm reading here is a lot of nastiness.


Sad but true
Nastie


----------



## 20yearsdriving

RockinEZ said:


> Pack 'em in like sardines in a can.
> As long as everyone can get a seat belt fastened, they can ride.
> Gotta be legal and all.


There is hope 
RockinEZ 
Don't let uber contaminate you

Look at this tread

There is really 2 camps 
The clearly successful bussiness people

And the frustrated


----------



## KGB7

20yearsdriving said:


> Sad but true
> Nastie


No one said the truth wont hurt, but the truth might save your life one day.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

KGB7 said:


> No one said the truth wont hurt, but the truth will save your life.


I don't think the bitterness 
You are suffering 
Was because of "fat" riders

It's more of some life frustrations
Let's face the "truth"

I have never ever talked shit of a passenger of mine

It's easy when you feel good about
Your self 
And do what you like every day


----------



## KGB7

20yearsdriving said:


> I don't think the bitterness
> You are suffering
> Was because of "fat" riders
> 
> It's more of some life frustrations
> Let's face the "truth"
> 
> I have never ever talked shit of a passenger of mine
> 
> It's easy when you feel good about
> Your self
> And do what you like every day


Dude, can you...please properly structure your sentences so your message is clear?

Thanks.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

KGB7 said:


> Dude, can you...please properly structure your sentences so your message is clear?
> 
> Thanks.


I can't 
I'll let it be another excuse for your anger

I know your answer
I've heard it before

I'm a scientist , mathematician, brain surgeon, senator , engineer , Artist ,
Supermodel , etc etc

all overqualified to drive for 4 bucks


----------



## John Anderson

Raider said:


> i was fat in high school


I was fat during and after HS.


----------



## John Anderson

KGB7 said:


> When you said i dont get it, i said i dont wish that you try to kill your self. Because i have hit rock bottom more then once and i was the one at the end of the a gun barrel more then once. BUT i didnt eat my feelings or self pity.
> 
> I have broken bones, a plate with 5 screws, damage rotating cup. My right shoulder is toast unless i get 3 surgeries that i cant afford. Breast bone that never healed properly. 2 motorcycle accidents and 1 mountain bike accident.
> 
> Ive been through so much in the past 15 years, that i just dont give a crap about anyone that makes up BS excuses. Go see a shrink, take some happy bills, get your self a dog, go for a walk, just do something. But stop with the sorry ass excuses and stop eating!
> 
> So yeah, i get it! Thats why i laugh at everything now days.
> 
> US is the only country that has more fat people per square mile then any country and yet we supposed to call fat people beautiful?? What kind of stupid drugs is media feeding people in US??
> 
> There is nothing beautiful about fat people, just like there is nothing beautiful about anorexic people. You wouldn't **** a guy or a girl thats 70lbs (skin and bones). So why should we tell fat people they are beautiful?
> 
> And comfort food should be your reward once a month, for living a healthy lifestyle every single day.


When your body is broken and painful, that's not beautiful either. Sounds like a life of discomfort, miseries, and harsh views.


----------



## KGB7

20yearsdriving said:


> I can't
> I'll let it be another excuse for your anger
> 
> I know your answer
> I've heard it before
> 
> I'm a scientist , mathematician, brain surgeon, senator , engineer , Artist ,
> Supermodel , etc etc
> 
> all overqualified to drive for 4 bucks





John Anderson said:


> When your body is broken and painful, that's not beautiful either. Sounds like a life of discomfort, miseries, and harsh views.


A mind gets broken ten fold in the process. Physical wounds and scars heal easily, but mental and emotional scars take many years to heal.


----------



## John Anderson

KGB7 said:


> A mind gets broken ten fold in the process. Physical wounds and scars heal easily, but mental and emotional scars take many years to heal.


Not all physical wounds heal easily for everyone. This is often why some ppl get fat. Everyone's body responds differently to a forced sedentary lifestyle. To say it's all choice is silly.

It'd be like saying your genes can cause race, gender, inherited diseases, predisposition to psychotic episodes, general appearance, height, etc. Obesity on the other hand, well that's different.

Hate of obesity is prejudice.


----------



## KGB7

John Anderson said:


> Not all physical wounds heal easily for everyone. This is often why some ppl get fat. Everyone's body responds differently to a forced sedentary lifestyle. To say it's all choice is silly.
> 
> It'd be like saying your genes can cause race, gender, inherited diseases, predisposition to psychotic episodes, general appearance, height, etc. Obesity on the other hand, well that's different.\
> 
> Hate of obesity is prejudice.


Its has been ten years since the accident and with a plate in my shoulder i can sleep at most an hour on my right side.

Im prejudice of people who let them selfs become obese. Being gay is not a choice. Eating poorly is a choice. When did anyone one become obese from being a Vegan??

I understand what a forced sedentary lifestyle is. But if you eat a bag of baby carrots for lunch while teaching your self how to use a computer mouse with left hand, then you are less likely to grow a spare tire around your mid section, while taking 30min walks twice a day.

Ive seen it all and ive been through it all. Its raining, its snowing, its hot, im tired. I have a dog who has to to pee and crap twice a day. We walk no matter what the weather is. Whats your excuse?

Eating 20lbs of veggies and fruits a day with a shovel with both hands is much healthier alternative.
Join me tomorrow at dinner time and you will see that i eat a salad with two forks. As a left handed, i am blessed to be ambidextrous. Hands down I win in multi tasking.

And if its raining, then we are running. My dog hates rain, but we jog 1k. IMHO, joging/running in the rain is the best medicine for any illness; mental of physical. You wont know until you try it. 
For some reason i love being out in the rain, perhaps because i grew up in the country on farm. I have a fear of drowning even though i swam in the oceans. But standing in the rain with hands spread out and head facing the sky, washes away all the pain and worries, as i forget and i escape from painful reality.


----------



## John Anderson

KGB7 said:


> Its has been ten years since the accident and with a plate in my shoulder i can sleep at most an hour on my right side.
> 
> Im prejudice of people who let them selfs become obese. Being gay is not a choice. Eating poorly is a choice. When did anyone one become obese from being a Vegan??
> 
> I understand what a forced sedentary lifestyle is. But if you eat a bag of baby carrots for lunch while teaching your self how to use a computer mouse with left hand, then you are less likely to grow a spare tire around your mid section, while taking 30min walks twice a day.
> 
> Ive seen it all and ive been through it all. Its raining, its snowing, its hot, im tired. I have a dog who has to to pee and crap twice a day. We walk no matter what the weather is. Whats your excuse?
> 
> Eating 20lbs of veggies and fruits a day with a shovel with both hands is much healthier alternative.
> Join me tomorrow at dinner time and you will see that i eat a salad with two forks. As a left handed, i am blessed to be ambidextrous. Hands down I win in multi tasking.


I'm a fat vegan. I will never lose weight but at the same time, I will never have plaque build up in my arteries. Some bodies are designed as fat others as thin.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Tx rides said:


> Christ-like people struggling with weight don't know this. Do you tell a clinically depressed person, or someone with PTSD to suck it up and stop sniveling? In theory that's the only way they'll get on with life, but if they are damaged, it's not that cut and dry.
> 
> Again, my point all along is: there is no need to be an asshat to someone because they are not winning a battle.
> Some of the comments here have been outrageous.


POST # 110/Tx rides: As per Our Never-
happened Extralegal
Agreement-of-Mutual-Strateegery............
"asshat" and all derivatives pertaining to
aforementioned Headgear-4-Buttocks
have been Acquired by Rasier LLC, to wit:

"The Crowne Prince of Kalanickistan,
(May $Billions be Showered Upon him)
his August Exigency, Emperor A••hat
the Fist, Lord of the TNC UnterAlles and
PatentHolder of ☆☆☆☆☆ LudubriCan't"
for when You want it to SEEM like You
Really Care, but Don't-with-a-Vengeance!

Bison chortling!


----------



## KGB7

John Anderson said:


> I'm a fat vegan. I will never lose weight but at the same time, I will never have plaque build up in my arteries. Some bodies are designed as fat others as thin.


Fat Vegan?? Not possible.

No one can be fat or obese from eating only veggies and fruits. Even if you ate 50lbs of veggies per day, no one will ever become fat or obese.

There is something that you eating or drinking that is holding you back from losing weight.


----------



## John Anderson

KGB7 said:


> Fat Vegan?? Not possible.
> 
> No one can be fat or obese from eating only veggies and fruits. Even if you ate 50lbs of veggies per day, no one will ever become fat or obese.
> 
> There is something that you eating or drinking that is holding you back from losing weight.


You've met, studied, and examined all 7,500,000,000+ currently living humans and 100% of their 128,000,000,000 past ancestors over 500,000 or so years of species existence?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

GooberX said:


> Evidently it's ours you can't shut yours.


POST # 100/GooberX: DOUBLE SHOT of
Succinct BAZINGA!
I MAY have to Recalculate the Numbreros
to take @CustomTruckster down a peg.
Poor @YellowTennisBall is having
kittens!

Bison chortling.


----------



## KGB7

John Anderson said:


> You've met, studied, and examined all 7,500,000,000+ currently living humans and 100% of their 128,000,000,000 past ancestors over 500,000 or so years of species existence?


Have you? How many dedicated vegans in the past 1 year out of those numbers you posted stayed obese??

No one has ever become fat or obese from only eating veggies. Its impossible!

How long have you been vegan? 1 month? If you are 300lbs, then it will take 6 month to see results if are you "true" and dedicated vegan.


----------



## John Anderson

KGB7 said:


> Have you? How many dedicated vegans for the past 1 year out of those numbers you posted stayed obese??


Me.


----------



## KGB7

John Anderson said:


> Me.


LOL

You are 1 out of 7,500,000,000. You are full of shit dude.

Its mathematically and scientifically impossible to stay obese as a true vegan. After one year, anyone one that is obese would have easily dropped 1/2 the weight as true and dedicated vegan.


----------



## John Anderson

KGB7 said:


> LOL
> 
> You are 1 out of 7,500,000,000. You are full of shit dude.
> 
> Its mathematically and scientifically impossible to stay obese as a true vegan. After one year, anyone one that is obese would have easily dropped 1/2 the weight as true and dedicated vegan.


It is mathematically possible for anything, math is an art. It's not a science.


----------



## John Anderson

Math done correctly never adds up to an aphorism.


----------



## KGB7

John Anderson said:


> It is mathematically possible for anything, math is an art. It's not a science.


So art is keeping you fat?

Math is science, NOT art. Your brain is full of stupid.

Ive heard a lot of dumb shit in my life time, but your ignorance raised the bar to new level stupidity. You just won the internet.

P.S.
Your trolling is weak.


----------



## John Anderson

KGB7 said:


> So art is keeping you fat?
> 
> Math is science, NOT art. Your brain is full of stupid.
> 
> Ive heard a lot of dumb shit in my life time, but your ignorance raised a whole new bar to stupidity.
> 
> P.S.
> Your trolling is weak.


Genetics keep me fat. Math is not science, it's used for science. Those of us with mathematic graduate degrees see it as a tool, no different than pliers.

John Anderson, MBA, MSIE


----------



## KGB7

John Anderson said:


> Genetics keep me fat. Math is not science, it's used for science. Those of us with mathematic graduate degrees see it as a tool, no different than pliers.
> 
> John Anderson, MBA, MSIE


OMG... ROFL..You quoted a philosopher.

Thanks for trolling.


----------



## John Anderson

KGB7 said:


> OMG... ROFL..You quoted a philosopher.
> 
> Thanks for trolling.


Huh? Math as a tool is common knowledge. It could even be considered one of your aphorisms.


----------



## Shine'ola

people are stupid, the fat one seems to always be the first one in and slides across the back seat then the skinny one just sits down, shit drives me nuts


----------



## ARIV005

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 85: ARIV005: DUDE! Here's a
> "vehicle" that will
> Welcome Entry without Lubricant!
> Just scroll to "Car 54":
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/posts/338664
> 
> Congratulations Overachiever!
> 
> Bison Admires.
> Bison Inspires!


Not at the top, not at the bottom... Right in the center. Right where I like it.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Tx rides

KGB7 said:


> The skinny people are used to eating small amounts of food, their body and brain is used to it. They will survive on twigs and hand full of ants. Fat persons brain is wired differently, they need large amounts of fatty foods.
> 
> You want to trap a rabbit in snow age? How fast can you run in 5 feet of snow with a rabbit in your hand from a pack of wolfs while you weigh 300lbs? I know i can climb a tree faster then you can spell a tree. Guess who gets to live
> 
> I mentioned hibernating, because humans cant live of their own body fat like bears do. Keep up dude.
> 
> Military has weight limit, so soldiers can efficiently fight the enemy, they can go for days on a simple MRE. While fat people need a cup cake and a bucket of chicken wings every 30min.
> 
> Tell your mother to call my mother. She can help you mother. Shes a survivor of two cancers.


That's bs. First, every cancer, and cancer patient, is different. Every HUMAN BODY is different. What helps one may harm another. One only needs to review pharmaceutical studies to know this.

You don't know much about metabolism if you think obese people eat cupcakes and chicken wings every thirty minutes, I've care for numerous obese people who took in VERY minimal calories yet lost very little weight because they were ill and bedridden. My mother weighed 200 lbs when she died, and we could barely get her to eat for two years. With nearly 100% inactivity, she needed 2500 calories per day to maintain her weight, according to BMR standards, but I know, as a fact, that she was well under 1500 on most days, and over the course of several years of disability, she'd only dropped 25 lbs. Similar observations were made with others I cared for in hospice care. One may overeat to the point of obesity, but illness and injury severely impact weight loss efforts.

Good for you, you made it through major injuries. You are a man of steel.
Twenty plus years of various injuries and chronic pain really weakened my resolve. I don't like narcotics , so I always tried alternative therapies, and eventually I just couldn't work through the pain. Emotional weakness? I don't think so, but logic says that various personal trauma chipped away at my pain tolerance. I don't like drugs, but am having to rethink my position because it is probably the only way to get through much needed physical therapy these days.

I never said that anyone deserves pity. I have stated, numerous times in this thread, "there is no need to be cruel"

Some war vets experience unthinkable events in theatre, come home, no noticeable impact. Some suffer extreme PTSD when they were in the green zone. Everyone is wired differently. We are not robots.

You seem to get a thrill from being caustic, and profane. I don't. See? Different wiring.


----------



## Tx rides

KGB7 said:


> Fat Vegan?? Not possible.
> 
> No one can be fat or obese from eating only veggies and fruits. Even if you ate 50lbs of veggies per day, no one will ever become fat or obese.
> 
> There is something that you eating or drinking that is holding you back from losing weight.


Wow, really? First of all, vegan is not only veggies and fruit. Furthermore, what is the calorie and sugar count of 50 lbs of apples? LMAO

My mother put herself in to diabetic shock eating pineapples because it was all she craved.

I can safely assume that your background is not in nutrition. Or psychology, or medicine for that matter&#8230;


----------



## Tx rides

KGB7 said:


> No one said the truth wont hurt, but the truth might save your life one day.


You can be truthful without insults.


----------



## Tx rides

KGB7 said:


> When you said i dont get it, i said i dont wish that you try to kill your self. Because i have hit rock bottom more then once and i was the one at the end of the a gun barrel more then once. BUT i didnt eat my feelings or self pity.
> 
> I have broken bones, a plate with 5 screws, damage rotating cup. My right shoulder is toast unless i get 3 surgeries that i cant afford. Breast bone that never healed properly. 2 motorcycle accidents and 1 mountain bike accident.
> 
> Ive been through so much in the past 15 years, that i just dont give a crap about anyone that makes up BS excuses. Go see a shrink, take some happy bills, get your self a dog, go for a walk, just do something. But stop with the sorry ass excuses and stop eating!
> 
> So yeah, i get it! Thats why i laugh at everything now days.
> 
> US is the only country that has more fat people per square mile then any country and yet we supposed to call fat people beautiful?? What kind of stupid drugs is media feeding people in US??
> 
> There is nothing beautiful about fat people, just like there is nothing beautiful about anorexic people. You wouldn't **** a guy or a girl thats 70lbs (skin and bones). So why should we tell fat people they are beautiful?
> 
> And comfort food should be your reward once a month, for living a healthy lifestyle every single day.


Where did I imply that fat was "beautiful" more voices in your head?


----------



## tbob1

UberLou said:


> In my experience fat people tip and tip well!


Yeah.....tip the car!!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

KGB7 said:


> The skinny people are used to eating small amounts of food, their body and brain is used to it. They will survive on twigs and hand full of ants. Fat persons brain is wired differently, they need large amounts of fatty foods.
> 
> You want to trap a rabbit in snow age? How fast can you run in 5 feet of snow with a rabbit in your hand from a pack of wolfs while you weigh 300lbs? I know i can climb a tree faster then you can spell a tree. Guess who gets to live
> 
> I mentioned hibernating, because humans cant live of their own body fat like bears do. Keep up dude.
> 
> Military has weight limit, so soldiers can efficiently fight the enemy, they can go for days on a simple MRE. While fat people need a cup cake and a bucket of chicken wings every 30min.
> 
> Tell your mother to call my mother. She can help you mother. Shes a survivor of two cancers.


As I pointed out my dog who didn't gain weight ate MORE to stay the same weight as the other one. Many skinny people eat a lot and would survive on twigs much less time than a fat person.

You don't know me or how fast I can run or climb a tree. Besides I doubt you can outrun wolves with or without a rabbit.

Re my mother isn't she just an example contradicting all the ridiculous assertions you make about fat people needing cupcakes? Seems my mom needs them more. She wouldn't last long with no food compared to a fat person. What exactly do you think happens when you don't eat and lose weight? You're living off fat reserves.

BTW I'm female. Not a dude.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

KGB7 said:


> Trying to predict any accident when exactly it will happen, is like trying win lottery every Tuesday. It cant be done.
> 
> Do you know when you will get t-boned by another car? Do you honestly know exact day and time?
> 
> Because i sure as hell cant see the future.


What part of "likely" do you not understand? My point is riding a donorcycle is risky just as eating unhealthy foods is. And the risk is not immediately obvious. It becomes so when that impossible to predict accident or heart attack happens.

Please work on your reading comprehension.


----------



## Jjkhawaiian

I agree with someone who said we should be professional about it. If we have approached a fare and found out we can't provide service for whatever reason (Too many people, minors, kids w/o seats, overweight, drugs, open container, etc) we can tell them why we can't take them. 

I have refused rides to open containers and they got rid of it. I guess I should have not taken the ride it might have affected my rating as the non-paying pax was a jerk the whole way. Some little punk. That alone should have stopped the ride. But, it was more fun driving them in circles (because they were too drunk to know where they were going) and taking them at full rate. It was surge at that point of the night, too.

It's still your vehicle and you have the right to refuse service FOR ANY REASON. You don't have to be a ****** about it.
Pull up, roll down the window and let them know why you can't take them. The next UberX or UberXL driver might.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

bottom line when you are being paid 4 bucks to drive people
You will pissed

You need any excuse to talk shit

The real problem is YOU
You are lame enough to drive for 4 bucks
But must find a culprit ( insert desired ***** subject )


I bet if you were charging real transportation money
You would be just peachy

I Had enough of this bull

I'm taking a week of from this forum

Booked solid till next Tuesday

Good were it matters $$$$$$$$

God bless America !!!!!


----------



## Uber Kraus

This thread stays amazing!

I don't think any of the posters on here have specifically cited an incident where they were mean or a ****** to a PAX for being fat or otherwise impaired. That said, I haven't read it all...

The original poster said he simply drove off without stopping. In my opinion that is the smartest move any time you need to cancel on somebody based on how they look and how that makes you feel. It would be a very difficult conversation explaining to them that their combined weight would put his car over the limit. How embarrassing!

Metabolism is a fact. Genetics are a fact. It's true that some people need to work harder to stay trim and it's often true that skinny people (like myself) with a fast metabolism can eat whatever they want without gaining weight. I am in my mid 30s and my weight is the same as when I was 16. This is partly due to metabolism but also due to my diet and the amount of exercise I do every day! I took a look at my father and brothers and realized that my metabolism would catch up with me one day and you know what I did? I started eating better and getting on the bike or running every day. In the winter time it's a minimum of push ups and sit ups. I took action!

If you're offended by fat jokes find another thread to inhabit. Like, why bother getting yourself and other people all worked up?

When I am offended by something on a forum I just stay away from it. I've got better things to do than argue with a bunch of people on the internet.

BOOM


----------



## elelegido

So... anyone else developing an impressive set of moobs because of all the McD's, Burger King and other junk eaten on-shift?


----------



## Uber Kraus

elelegido said:


> So... anyone else developing an impressive set of moobs because of all the McD's, Burger King and other junk eaten on-shift?


That and sitting on your ass for way to many hours!


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe

KGB7 said:


> So art is keeping you fat?
> 
> Math is science, NOT art. Your brain is full of stupid.
> 
> Ive heard a lot of dumb shit in my life time, but your ignorance raised the bar to new level stupidity. You just won the internet.
> 
> P.S.
> Your trolling is weak.


Lowered the bar???


----------



## UberHammer




----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

ARIV005 said:


> Not at the top, not at the bottom... Right in the center. Right where I like it.  Thanks for the info!


POST # 161/ARIV005: Please bear in
mindthat the Entire List
placed ABOVE 99.6% of the Membership!
I will monitor the Actively Posters to
ensure that they don't Asphyxiate at
an Inaccurate Altitude.

Say a Prayer
for 4th Place Kalee: has ANYONE
heard from HER ?

Bison concerned.


----------



## Uber-Doober

AintWorthIt said:


> I always get excited when I see a girls name pop up. I pulled up to a swanky restaurant here in town one night and was waiting on Veronica. Thinking okay this could be good, gum check, Cologne check, let's do this..... She walks out and she's every bit of 350. I took her back to her hotel but man was it disappointing!


^^^
Awwww...


----------



## KGB7

Long vid.

Say thank you when you done watching.


----------



## Uber-Doober

What happened to all of you people in your early lives to be so damned judgemental? 
I'm 6'4" and 190, but I guess I was raised differently than you guys who keep harping on people's weight. 
When I was a kid, I got teased because I was so painfully thin... by the same ilk of people like you.


----------



## Tx rides

20yearsdriving said:


> bottom line when you are being paid 4 bucks to drive people
> You will pissed
> 
> You need any excuse to talk shit
> 
> The real problem is YOU
> You are lame enough to drive for 4 bucks
> But must find a culprit ( insert desired ***** subject )
> 
> I bet if you were charging real transportation money
> You would be just peachy
> 
> I Had enough of this bull
> 
> I'm taking a week of from this forum
> 
> Booked solid till next Tuesday
> 
> Good were it matters $$$$$$$$
> 
> God bless America !!!!!


I think it's called Transference...(or plain old "BLAME SHIFTING"


----------



## Uber-Doober

Uber Kraus said:


> This thread stays amazing!
> 
> I don't think any of the posters on here have specifically cited an incident where they were mean or a ****** to a PAX for being fat or otherwise impaired. That said, I haven't read it all...
> 
> The original poster said he simply drove off without stopping. In my opinion that is the smartest move any time you need to cancel on somebody based on how they look and how that makes you feel. It would be a very difficult conversation explaining to them that their combined weight would put his car over the limit. How embarrassing!
> 
> Metabolism is a fact. Genetics are a fact. It's true that some people need to work harder to stay trim and it's often true that skinny people (like myself) with a fast metabolism can eat whatever they want without gaining weight. I am in my mid 30s and my weight is the same as when I was 16. This is partly due to metabolism but also due to my diet and the amount of exercise I do every day! I took a look at my father and brothers and realized that my metabolism would catch up with me one day and you know what I did? I started eating better and getting on the bike or running every day. In the winter time it's a minimum of push ups and sit ups. I took action!
> 
> If you're offended by fat jokes find another thread to inhabit. Like, why bother getting yourself and other people all worked up?
> 
> When I am offended by something on a forum I just stay away from it. I've got better things to do than argue with a bunch of people on the internet.
> 
> BOOM


^^^
I rode my bike down to Micky Deez the other nite at Midnight... and went through the drive thru. 
I got their last two chicken salads and that new lobster sandwich. 
Only about a five mile round trip but going home has a slight grade... and I never use the lower cogs on my bike. 
Pulled over by the cops for not having my tail lite on my belt not blinking. 
I took it off and asked him what blink setting he liked the most... it has 5 settings. 
He liked setting three.

Care to share a salad, officer?


----------



## Tx rides

Uber Kraus said:


> This thread stays amazing!
> 
> I don't think any of the posters on here have specifically cited an incident where they were mean or a ****** to a PAX for being fat or otherwise impaired. That said, I haven't read it all...
> 
> The original poster said he simply drove off without stopping. In my opinion that is the smartest move any time you need to cancel on somebody based on how they look and how that makes you feel. It would be a very difficult conversation explaining to them that their combined weight would put his car over the limit. How embarrassing!
> 
> Metabolism is a fact. Genetics are a fact. It's true that some people need to work harder to stay trim and it's often true that skinny people (like myself) with a fast metabolism can eat whatever they want without gaining weight. I am in my mid 30s and my weight is the same as when I was 16. This is partly due to metabolism but also due to my diet and the amount of exercise I do every day! I took a look at my father and brothers and realized that my metabolism would catch up with me one day and you know what I did? I started eating better and getting on the bike or running every day. In the winter time it's a minimum of push ups and sit ups. I took action!
> 
> If you're offended by fat jokes find another thread to inhabit. Like, why bother getting yourself and other people all worked up?
> 
> When I am offended by something on a forum I just stay away from it. I've got better things to do than argue with a bunch of people on the internet.
> 
> BOOM


If you are addressing me, I was never offended. I entered the fray saying there was no reason for fat bashing. I've made similar points in other threads about civility. I've read racist comments, gay bashing, age slams, Etc. There are some really mean and nasty members on this forum who cannot seem to discuss anything without dishing out insults and slinging profanity. It reminds me of middle school brats


----------



## g00r

I think with a thread title like this, the direction of the conversation was easily predictable. But at least Raider had the decency to leave the megaphone at home and not shout out "You could use the exercise, walk home fatties. Love Uber", instead did the civil thing n cancelled.


----------



## Raider

g00r said:


> I think with a thread title like this, the direction of the conversation was easily predictable. But at least Raider had the decency to leave the megaphone at home and not shout out "You could use the exercise, walk home fatties. Love Uber", instead did the civil thing n cancelled.


It's much easier to avoid eye contact and cancel rather tell wait till they get in the car and say get outta here you fat ****s. I did the right thing and I will do it again if the same situation arises. Unless of course it was a 3x surge


----------



## KGB7

Raider said:


> It's much easier to avoid eye contact and cancel rather tell wait till they get in the car and say get outta here you fat ****s. I did the right thing and I will do it again if the same situation arises. Unless of course it was a 3x surge


Put a sticker on your car; "this vehicle can only handle up to 160lbs per PAX, weight scale is available on request".


----------



## KGB7

Tx rides said:


> That's bs. First, every cancer, and cancer patient, is different. Every HUMAN BODY is different. What helps one may harm another. *One only needs to review pharmaceutical studies to know this. *
> 
> You don't know much about metabolism if you think obese people eat cupcakes and chicken wings every thirty minutes, I've care for numerous obese people who took in VERY minimal calories yet lost very little weight because they were ill and bedridden. My mother weighed 200 lbs when she died, and we could barely get her to eat for two years. * With nearly 100% inactivity*, *she needed 2500 calories per day to maintain her weight, according to BMR standards*, but I know, as a fact, that she was well under 1500 on most days, and over the course of several years of disability, she'd only dropped 25 lbs. Similar observations were made with others I cared for in hospice care. One may overeat to the point of obesity, but illness and injury severely impact weight loss efforts.
> 
> Good for you, you made it through major injuries. You are a man of steel.
> Twenty plus years of various injuries and chronic pain really weakened my resolve. I don't like narcotics , so I always tried alternative therapies, and eventually I just couldn't work through the pain. Emotional weakness? I don't think so, but logic says that various personal trauma chipped away at my pain tolerance. I don't like drugs, but am having to rethink my position because it is probably the only way to get through much needed physical therapy these days.
> 
> I never said that anyone deserves pity. I have stated, numerous times in this thread, "there is no need to be cruel"
> 
> Some war vets experience unthinkable events in theatre, come home, no noticeable impact. Some suffer extreme PTSD when they were in the green zone. Everyone is wired differently. We are not robots.
> 
> You seem to get a thrill from being caustic, and profane. I don't. See? Different wiring.


You sound exactly how a brainwashed person sounds that was brainwashed by a large pharmaceutical company.

Its your fault that your mother was nearly 100% inactive. Your fault and no one else. Shes your mother, you should have pushed her to be active. Given her a 5lb dumbbell and make her lift it 10 times with each hand, 3 sets. Shes your mother, you never give up on the family even if it hurts.

My mother is battling a second cancer, and i push her to exercise every day to the point that we have an all out war before breakfast. Because i give a shit about her. Wouldnt it be nice that some one cared about you and gave a **** about your existence, instead of feeding you comfort food?

I miss the military. Because my brothers and sisters who have lost boss legs, they still want to go back to front lines in a wheel chair and fight the enemy. Not everyone is like that, because many were never born for and should have never joined the military. It takes a special kind of breed to be in a war and wanting to go back.
Some people were born to be doctors or school teachers, and some were born to fight. I drink every day because i ****ing hate the civilian life surrounded by weak people like your self, who are full of excuses.
Every time i get to listen to few kids how terrible their college life is, or a couple in mid 30s sharing notes on double dating with another couple, i just laugh on the inside. "OMG, the guy was a such a creep, cant believe he wanted your number Becky". "They are great couple, but her husband was so quiet tonight, i mean hes so successful but didnt talk much".

Do you know the difference between my brothers and sister in arms and civilians? The civilians like your self, spend hours and days on the forums, arguing whats good for them. In military, it takes a split second in a battlefield to decide and act to save a life. Can you decide for your self in 1 second what it will take to save your own life by eating healthier? No you cant. Because you need to find some astronomical better story then every one else, to make your shitty existence matter and for everyone to acknowledge it.

When was the last time you made a split second life time changing decision to save another persons life?

You lucky my Marine buddy isnt here on the forums, because im a saint compared to him.

Since you so wrapped up in your self existence, here is a short version of the video i posted earlier. This is how my mother beat an ovarian cancer, even though 3 doctors from 3 top hospitals in here in DC told her she needs to have her uterus removed.

I highly suggest you check his resume.


----------



## Tx rides

KGB7 said:


> You sound exactly how a brainwashed person sounds that was brainwashed by a large pharmaceutical company.
> 
> Its your fault that your mother was nearly 100% inactive. Your fault and no one else. Shes your mother, you should have pushed her to be active. Given her a 5lb dumbbell and make her lift it 10 times with each hand, 3 sets. Shes your mother, you never give up on the family even if it hurts.
> 
> My mother is battling a second cancer, and i push her to exercise every day to the point that we have an all out war before breakfast. Because i give a shit about her. Wouldnt it be nice that some one cared about you and gave a **** about your existence, instead of feeding you comfort food?
> 
> I miss the military. Because my brothers and sisters who have lost boss legs, they still want to go back to front lines in a wheel chair and fight the enemy. Not everyone is like that, because many were never born for and should have never joined the military. It takes a special kind of breed to be in a war and wanting to go back.
> Some people were born to be doctors or school teachers, and some were born to fight. I drink every day because i ****ing hate the civilian life surrounded by weak people like your self, who are full of excuses.
> Every time i get to listen to few kids how terrible their college life is, or a couple in mid 30s sharing notes on double dating with another couple, i just laugh on the inside. "OMG, the guy was a such a creep, cant believe he wanted your number Becky". "They are great couple, but her husband was so quiet tonight, i mean hes so successful but didnt talk much".
> 
> Do you know the difference between my brothers and sister in arms and civilians? The civilians like your self, spend hours and days on the forums, arguing whats good for them. In military, it takes a split second in a battlefield to decide and act to save a life. Can you decide for your self in 1 second what it will take to save your own life by eating healthier? No you cant. Because you need to find some astronomical better story then every one else, to make your shitty existence matter and for everyone to acknowledge it.
> 
> When was the last time you made a split second life time changing decision to save another persons life?
> 
> You lucky my Marine buddy isnt here on the forums, because im a saint compared to him.
> 
> Since you so wrapped up in your self existence, here is a short version of the video i posted earlier. This is how my mother beat an ovarian cancer, even though 3 doctors from 3 top hospitals in here in DC told her she needs to have her uterus removed.
> 
> I highly suggest you check his resume.


You have no knowledge of my interactions with my mother, nor do you know my military background.

But anyone who would thow such guilt on another individual for no reason whatsoever is not worth the time and attention I've squandered.


----------



## Richard Cranium

Raider said:


> Just got a ping at the local plaza from customer X 4.6 rating. As I pulled up I saw 4 rather large passengers with shopping bags and food bags. It was them because they looked at their phone then at me then their phone then me again. I quickly looked away and drove off, cancelled and do not charge riders.
> 
> We are talking about at least 1000 lbs of combined weight about to enter the car. Just didn't feel like dealing with it.
> 
> My moral compass is really effed up so whatever


I hope you weren't serving snacks.....


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

KGB7 said:


> You sound exactly how a brainwashed person sounds that was brainwashed by a large pharmaceutical company.
> 
> Its your fault that your mother was nearly 100% inactive. Your fault and no one else. Shes your mother, you should have pushed her to be active. Given her a 5lb dumbbell and make her lift it 10 times with each hand, 3 sets. Shes your mother, you never give up on the family even if it hurts.
> 
> My mother is battling a second cancer, and i push her to exercise every day to the point that we have an all out war before breakfast. Because i give a shit about her. Wouldnt it be nice that some one cared about you and gave a **** about your existence, instead of feeding you comfort food?
> 
> I miss the military. Because my brothers and sisters who have lost boss legs, they still want to go back to front lines in a wheel chair and fight the enemy. Not everyone is like that, because many were never born for and should have never joined the military. It takes a special kind of breed to be in a war and wanting to go back.
> Some people were born to be doctors or school teachers, and some were born to fight. I drink every day because i ****ing hate the civilian life surrounded by weak people like your self, who are full of excuses.
> Every time i get to listen to few kids how terrible their college life is, or a couple in mid 30s sharing notes on double dating with another couple, i just laugh on the inside. "OMG, the guy was a such a creep, cant believe he wanted your number Becky". "They are great couple, but her husband was so quiet tonight, i mean hes so successful but didnt talk much".
> 
> Do you know the difference between my brothers and sister in arms and civilians? The civilians like your self, spend hours and days on the forums, arguing whats good for them. In military, it takes a split second in a battlefield to decide and act to save a life. Can you decide for your self in 1 second what it will take to save your own life by eating healthier? No you cant. Because you need to find some astronomical better story then every one else, to make your shitty existence matter and for everyone to acknowledge it.
> 
> When was the last time you made a split second life time changing decision to save another persons life?
> 
> You lucky my Marine buddy isnt here on the forums, because im a saint compared to him.
> 
> Since you so wrapped up in your self existence, here is a short version of the video i posted earlier. This is how my mother beat an ovarian cancer, even though 3 doctors from 3 top hospitals in here in DC told her she needs to have her uterus removed.
> 
> I highly suggest you check his resume.


We get it. You are SO much better than anyone else.

Geez. I feel sorry for your mother.


----------



## KGB7

Fuzzyelvis said:


> We get it. You are SO much better than anyone else.
> 
> Geez. I feel sorry for your mother.


My mother would have told you exact same thing I said, but im the nice one in the family.

Hows life been treating you? Wife and kids are healthy?


----------



## Uber Kraus

Tx rides said:


> If you are addressing me, I was never offended. I entered the fray saying there was no reason for fat bashing. I've made similar points in other threads about civility. I've read racist comments, gay bashing, age slams, Etc. There are some really mean and nasty members on this forum who cannot seem to discuss anything without dishing out insults and slinging profanity. It reminds me of middle school brats


Well, you say you're not offended so I guess I was not addressing you. Seems simple enough.


----------



## Uber Kraus

KGB7 said:


> You sound exactly how a brainwashed person sounds that was brainwashed by a large pharmaceutical company.
> 
> Its your fault that your mother was nearly 100% inactive. Your fault and no one else. Shes your mother, you should have pushed her to be active. Given her a 5lb dumbbell and make her lift it 10 times with each hand, 3 sets. Shes your mother, you never give up on the family even if it hurts.
> 
> My mother is battling a second cancer, and i push her to exercise every day to the point that we have an all out war before breakfast. Because i give a shit about her. Wouldnt it be nice that some one cared about you and gave a **** about your existence, instead of feeding you comfort food?
> 
> I miss the military. Because my brothers and sisters who have lost boss legs, they still want to go back to front lines in a wheel chair and fight the enemy. Not everyone is like that, because many were never born for and should have never joined the military. It takes a special kind of breed to be in a war and wanting to go back.
> Some people were born to be doctors or school teachers, and some were born to fight. I drink every day because i ****ing hate the civilian life surrounded by weak people like your self, who are full of excuses.
> Every time i get to listen to few kids how terrible their college life is, or a couple in mid 30s sharing notes on double dating with another couple, i just laugh on the inside. "OMG, the guy was a such a creep, cant believe he wanted your number Becky". "They are great couple, but her husband was so quiet tonight, i mean hes so successful but didnt talk much".
> 
> Do you know the difference between my brothers and sister in arms and civilians? The civilians like your self, spend hours and days on the forums, arguing whats good for them. In military, it takes a split second in a battlefield to decide and act to save a life. Can you decide for your self in 1 second what it will take to save your own life by eating healthier? No you cant. Because you need to find some astronomical better story then every one else, to make your shitty existence matter and for everyone to acknowledge it.
> 
> When was the last time you made a split second life time changing decision to save another persons life?
> 
> You lucky my Marine buddy isnt here on the forums, because im a saint compared to him.
> 
> Since you so wrapped up in your self existence, here is a short version of the video i posted earlier. This is how my mother beat an ovarian cancer, even though 3 doctors from 3 top hospitals in here in DC told her she needs to have her uterus removed.
> 
> I highly suggest you check his resume.


It reminds me of that scene in Big Lebowski when Walter goes on a rant about Vietnam during Donnie's funeral...


----------



## Tx rides

Fuzzyelvis said:


> We get it. You are SO much better than anyone else.
> 
> Geez. I feel sorry for your mother.


Some people don't participate in open forums to build skills, expand their views, etc. They come to poke bears and kick puppies.


----------



## Raider

Picked up fat chick at casino yesterday, talked to her and she had lost all her money...guess I won't be getting a tip. Was hearing some crackling noises from her but didn't know what she was doing. This morning woke up and found a bunch of discarded fingernails on my floor. Must've been a big loss hence the anxiety and picking off your own nails.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Raider said:


> Picked up fat chick at casino yesterday, talked to her and she had lost all her money...guess I won't be getting a tip. Was hearing some crackling noises from her but didn't know what she was doing. This morning woke up and found a bunch of discarded fingernails on my floor. Must've been a big loss hence the anxiety and picking off your own nails.
> 
> View attachment 9688


Gross. I hope you used sanitizer after showing us those. (FYI I always carry it in the car. Holdover from pizza delivery--if anyone remembers my post about "sweaty crotch money." I sanitize my phone all the time. Filthy creatures, phones.


----------



## Raider

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Gross. I hope you used sanitizer after showing us those. (FYI I always carry it in the car. Holdover from pizza delivery--if anyone remembers my post about "sweaty crotch money." I sanitize my phone all the time. Filthy creatures, phones.


Yah I washed my hands after..just trying to comprehend how someone can think it's okay to pick off your nails and leave it in someone else's car.


----------



## Redwheels80

Hazeces said:


> big


----------



## Emp9

introducing UberXXL


----------



## Uber-Doober

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Gross. I hope you used sanitizer after showing us those. (FYI I always carry it in the car. Holdover from pizza delivery--if anyone remembers my post about "sweaty crotch money." I sanitize my phone all the time. Filthy creatures, phones.


^^^
I iron and sometimes starch my money.
The heat that steam kills everything... even on the Pounds. 
Kinda fun giving an extra "blast of steam" to the Queen.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

Raider said:


> Picked up fat chick at casino yesterday, talked to her and she had lost all her money...guess I won't be getting a tip. Was hearing some crackling noises from her but didn't know what she was doing. This morning woke up and found a bunch of discarded fingernails on my floor. Must've been a big loss hence the anxiety and picking off your own nails.
> 
> View attachment 9688


Disgusting that the f-ing pig would just toss her fake nails on your floor.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Disgusting that the f-ing pig would just toss her fake nails on your floor.


^^^
Yeah... that's really dirt-bag behavior.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe

While you guys were arguing about this issue for the past 6 months, I've got my first day related damage to my bumper scraped to death by some fatasses at chili's, yea great way to solve your problems, get chili's 5000 calorie meals for one single meal ... Uber pissed rn


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe

KGB7 said:


> A mind gets broken ten fold in the process. Physical wounds and scars heal easily, but mental and emotional scars take many years to heal.


Your gonna make me cry.


----------



## Baby Cakes

Raider said:


> Have you ever been inside an iS350 before? Car is tiny and can hardly fit normies, let alone fatasses. I did feel bad but if I bent a rim who would feel bad for me?


I think the guy who said 'wide loads' is taking your side and was sarcastic


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

The typical car seat is rated for 350 pounds MAXIMUM so you aren't "discriminating" by refusing people you suspect are over that weight. It's actually UNSAFE to allow someone heavier to use that seat. They typical car has a 1,000 pound limit including the driver. Suggest XL to them and cancel.


----------



## SumGuy

If your Prius is going 30 on the fwy instead of the normal 45 there is an issue.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami

UberLou said:


> In my experience fat people tip and tip well!


But I bet that tip from that fat person will not be near enough to repair any damage done to your vehicle because of the added weight.

I have a Corolla, so there is NO way I am picking up someone who is 300+ pounds. There is a reason the airlines are LEGALLY allowed to charge for 2 seats for the obese. As an IC, it is in my best interest financially to protect my investment-my vehicle-against any force which would cause any damage, either aesthetically or structurally, which grossly overweight people will do. Just not worth the hassle or expense.

Like another poster stated, let them order an XL. Those vehicles are larger and better equipped to handle the excess weight. Just my opinion !!!


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami

Fauxknight said:


> Being fat isn't a protected status, it's one of the few legit reasons to deny service to someone.


Hopefully obesity will never become a protected status, as these people do have some control over their size of their physical bodies. What they are doing is by choice and the consequences should not be visited on the rest of us.

Our cars are our personal investment and business, so we should be able to choose who we want to give rides to. Just my opinion !!!


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami

UberSneak said:


> I agree that we can cancel people for being too heavy, smelly, etc. But wow, the fat shaming/hating in this thread is crazy! I now imagine you are all very fit individuals, or else you're a hypocrite! Lol. And since the majority of people in America are overweight, there may indeed be 1 or 2 hypocrites in here!


This is NOT about fat shaming/hating. This is about protecting our personal investments, which are our vehicles. Like it or not, grossly overweight people put added strain on vehicles, especially compact ones. Why should we be forced to accommodate that ??

As for being called out for hypocrisy, that's totally BS. I happen to be a woman who is 5'11" and 185 pounds. By normal standards I am considered overweight but do not look it because of my height. My point is that if I were 300+pounds, it would behoove me as an obese person to order an XL, not the much smaller X. If its that important that you get somewhere, order a vehicle designed to handle your excess weight instead of being cheap and potentially damaging some person's compact car. Maybe the fat people should think about that !!!


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami

John Anderson said:


> They need to deactivate your ass


Why should he be deactivated for protecting his vehicle? Those people should be in an XL, not an X. I would have done the same thing. I am NOT trying to put 1000 pounds of pressure on my Corolla for the rates Uber charges. If you do, then that's your business. Keep letting Uber raid your pockets to accommodate these people. I have a heart too, but not at the expense of putting food on the table for my kids versus paying to have my suspension repaired for riding around overweights. NO THANK YOU !!


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami

KGB7 said:


> All the hard work fat asses put in to being fat, could be used towards being fit and healthy.
> 
> You call it cruel, I call it truth because that's what it is.
> 
> Slavery was cruel, holocaust was cruel. Making fun of fat people, is a motivation for them to save their own lives.


While I don't agree with the 'making fun of fat people' part, everything else you said it right on. I completely agree !!!


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami

Uber Kraus said:


> This thread is highly entertaining!
> 
> You guys who are defending fat people are hilarious! I'm sorry but being fat is a choice. The choice they make is to do nothing about it! It's not a disability or disease or something like that.


Right on Kraus. Agree 100% !!!


----------



## tbob1

For 5*...I'd fold down all the seats and let them crawl into the back. That is if they can get their fat ass up there!


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

Raider said:


> Just got a ping at the local plaza from customer X 4.6 rating. As I pulled up I saw 4 rather large passengers with shopping bags and food bags. It was them because they looked at their phone then at me then their phone then me again. I quickly looked away and drove off, cancelled and do not charge riders.
> 
> We are talking about at least 1000 lbs of combined weight about to enter the car. Just didn't feel like dealing with it.
> 
> My moral compass is really effed up so whatever


I had a fat guy about 400 lbs sit in the front seat and block my mirrors and view1

another time i picked up 2 young girls and one was so fat here friend had to shove and squeeze her into the back seat! No lie! and i had a big back seat.
To get her out her friend tied a rope around her and a telephone pole and i floored the gas.Thats a lie.
Funny thing is they were only going around the block.


----------



## forqalso

AintWorthIt said:


> I always get excited when I see a girls name pop up. I pulled up to a swanky restaurant here in town one night and was waiting on Veronica. Thinking okay this could be good, gum check, Cologne check, let's do this..... She walks out and she's every bit of 350. I took her back to her hotel but man was it disappointing!


The hot chick rides are just as disappointing, just for other reasons.


----------



## HiFareLoRate

Ironically I had an obese PAX pinging me from his apartments to a McDonalds, I had to cut him short because I said he wouldn't fit in the front nor back.

Here's the twist: he was on a motorized scooter.

I hope he tripped over a rock so he can actually burn calories while struggling like a roach.


----------

